# Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

						Das starke Wachstum des Online-Handels bereitet Paketdiensten immer mehr Probleme, denn es mangelt vor allem an Personal. In den kommenden Jahren könnten daher Zuschläge für Lieferungen bis an die Haustür und Weihnachtssendungen via DPD und Hermes winken.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> Allerdings wolle kaum jemand diese Arbeit übernehmen.


ich weiss, was da helfen könnte: ordentliche Löhne. geregelte arbeitszeiten. bezahlte überstunden. ^^
naja... den einzelhandel wirds wohl freuen. leute auf shoppingtour eher weniger. is ja nicht so, dass die städte voll wären in der vorweihnachtszeit...


----------



## Zsinj (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Soll ich in Zukunft dann Packstationen und Paketshops abklappern?
Sinnvoller wäre mal ein richtiger Paketkasten den alle Zusteller zuverlässig nutzen können und dann auch nutzen. Die bisherigen Ansätze  funktionieren ja bestenfalls so lala bis gar nicht. 



> Allerdings wolle kaum jemand diese Arbeit übernehmen.


Was sicher nicht an den Arbeitskonditionen liegt


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Soll ich in Zukunft dann Packstationen und Paketshops abklappern?



Ich wäre froh wenn das funktionieren würde.

Ich bin seltenst zu den zeiten zu hause wo der Postbote unterwegs ist - einfach weil meine Arbeitszeiten ziemlich identisch mit denen der Post sind. Resultat ist dass ständig versucht wird mir was zu liefern und ich bin nicht da. Eine Funktion, in die Filiale oder eine Paketbox zu liefern gibts nur hier und da mal, die meisten Dienstleister bekommen das nicht gebacken selbst wenns sehr einfach wäre (ich habe nen DPD und nen Hermes-Paketshop 5 Minuten zu Fuß von mir weg und man kanns oft nicht dahin liefern lassen bevor 3 Zustellversuche erfolglos waren ).

Wenn die Dienstleister nicht Systeme hätten die flexibel wie ne Eisenbahnschiene sind könnte man sich viele unnötige Wege sparen. Aber zusätzlich Gebühren erfinden ist natürlich einfacher und rentabler als sein System anzupassen und mir beispielsweise wenigstens die Möglichkeit zu geben zu sagen "hey ich weiß dass ich nicht da bin bring das Paket bitte zum Paketshop XY ich hols da ab".


----------



## extremeDsgn (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das ist einfach krass was da abgeht. Mein Paket sollte Freitag ankommen, der Paketbote hat aber die Tour abgebrochen um 17.40 Uhr laut Sendungsverfolgung, ich kann es einfach verstehen, diese Leute sind fertig. Mein DHL Paketbote kam dann gestern um ca. 16.50 Uhr zu mir und hatte noch 44 Sendungen offen. Er wollte nur noch eine Straße machen und dann die Tour beenden. Diese geldgeilen Säcke in den oberen Etagen des Unternehmens. Anstatt mehr Paketboten einzustellen, werden mehr Pakete einem Paketboten zugeteilt.


----------



## Casurin (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Wow - das ist mal dreist.
Deren Argument ist also wirklich "wir haben eine derartig gute Auftragslage das wir schon kaum hinterher kommen, aber wir wollen noch mehr Gewinn schäffeln - daher werden wir die Preis so weit erhöhen bis es nicht mehr mehr Aufträge gibt als wir bearbeiten können denn mehr Arbeiter anstellen würde bedeuten das wir sie ordentlich bezahlen müssten und das wollen wir nicht".

Und wofür brauch ich noch nen Pakte-Dienst wenn sie nichtmal mehr zur Haustür liefern!?!
Die sind oft sowieso schon zu faul das zu tun - hab schon mal den DHL-Boten überrascht in dem ich ihm die Tür aufgemacht habe als er gerade den Zettel das ich nicht da gewesen wäre an die Tür kleben wollte..... Der hat nicht geläutet oder geklopft, der ist einfach rein beim Gartentor und hat angefangen den zettel zu schreiben.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Über höhere Gebühren will man nur das eigene Gehalt aufbessern! Es gibt sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit auch mehr Personal einzustellen aber das kostet dann wieder zu viel, tja, der Einzelhandel wird sich freuen die Kunden eher nicht. Gestern war ich bei Müller und man konnte sich kaum bewegen


----------



## Noctua (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> Ebenfalls könnten Paketempfänger in den kommenden Jahren für die Zustellung von Sendungen bis an die Haustür via Hermes und DPD zusätzlich zur Kasse gebeten werden, denn diese erfordern einen "hohen Aufwand". Viel eher sollen Kunden ihre Pakete zunehmend in
> gemeinschaftlichen Paketshops oder Packstationen abholen,


So eine Aussage von Hermes. Gerade die, die eine interne Richtlinie haben, dass der Fahrer 3  Zustellversuche unternehmen muss, ehe er das Paket zu einem Paketshop bringen darf. Und dann ist es auch über die Hotline unmöglich, dass dann einfach am nächsten Tag direkt in einen Shop bringen lassen kann.
Von mir aus können sie in meinem Wohngebiet gerne eine große Packstation hinstellen (die nächsten beiden sind knapp über 2km weg), dann bräuchte ich die Lieferung nach Hause nicht. Post geht nicht, da der Shop der des macht nur bis 18 Uhr offen hat


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Das ist einfach krass was da abgeht. Mein Paket sollte Freitag ankommen, der Paketbote hat aber die Tour abgebrochen um 17.40 Uhr laut Sendungsverfolgung, ich kann es einfach verstehen, diese Leute sind fertig. Mein DHL Paketbote kam dann gestern um ca. 16.50 Uhr zu mir und hatte noch 44 Sendungen offen.



hatte ich die tage auch. erstmals - und das seit (wieviel) jahren? wenn das schon im november so krass war, was soll das dann erst in der wirklich heißen phase werden? ich meine, irgend etwas muss doch da passiert sein in der letzten zeit, es irgend eine (ver)änderung gegeben haben? wie gesagt - daran, dass so etwas schonmal vorgekommen wäre kann ich mich einfach nicht erinnern. weder daran, dass der Paketbote seine Tour abgebrochen hätte, noch, dass er SO spät kam - war auch erst kurz vor 18:00 uhr. und das bei der gelben post.


----------



## D0pefish (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Die armen Paketdienste! Man muss bald Leute entlassen und die Pakete in China zustellen lassen, so schlecht geht es ihnen hier. Der Internethandel dürrt die Logistikunternehmen finanziell völlig aus. Selbst für die Luft der LKW-Reifen wird jeder Euro zweimal herumgedreht.
Bei uns ist das Abholen von DHL bei der Hauptpoststelle jedesmal der blanke Horror und 600m entfernt offentlich kostenlos zu parken macht irgendwie keinen Sinn außerdem wohnen wir j.w.d. Man könnte ja über einen Haus- oder Grundstücks-Paketpostkasten nachdenken... hüst. Für die Mülltonnen ist doch auch Platz.?!


----------



## XXTREME (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Tja....ich denke mal das immer mehr Fahrer ihren Job hinschmeissen, kein Wunder bei der Bezahlung und den Arbeitszeiten . Die bekommen ja nichtmals ihre Überstunden vernünftig vergütet . In Konsiquenz das natürlich sich freiwillig so einen job niemand antut.


----------



## Bevier (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Interessant, die haben also dermaßen viele Aufträge, dass sie es selbst nicht schaffen und wälzen das auf die Shops ab, um nicht selbst mehr Angestellte bezahlen zu müssen verlangen dafür aber mehr Geld... -.-


----------



## XXTREME (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Interessant, die haben also dermaßen viele Aufträge, dass sie es selbst nicht schaffen und wälzen das auf die Shops ab, um nicht selbst mehr Angestellte bezahlen zu müssen... -.-



Wobei die privaten Shops auch nur ein "Taschengeld" für ihre Dienstleistung erhalten von den jeweiligen Paketdienstleistern. Ich glaub es waren keine 15 Cent pro bearbeiteten Paket/Pächchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Meldung lesen und dabei "Komm, ich zeig dir Deutschland" vor sich hersummen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Wenn es nicht mehr bis zur Haustür kommt, zahle ich aber auch nur noch die Hälfte.

Und eine Kontingentierung trifft vor allem kleine Händler. Hermes wird Amazon sicher keine Vorgaben machen. Dann könnten sie ihren Versand wohl gleich einstellen, da Amazon sich sowas sicher nicht bieten lässt.

Ansonsten wie schon öfter gesagt wurde: Die Leute anständig bezahlen und behandeln, dann wollen auch mehr Leute so einen Job.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmdale (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Soll ich in Zukunft dann Packstationen und Paketshops abklappern?
> ...



Ich bitte sogar darum und hoffe beim Shoppen immer darauf, dass eine Packstation als Adresse mit angegeben werden kann. Ähnlich wie Incredible Alk bin ich definitiv nie zuhause, wenn Pakete ausgeliefert werden bis vielleicht Samstag Vormittag. 
Ähnlich bei Hermes, hier lasse ich das in meinen benachbarten REWE Lebensmittelladen liefern, die zusätzlich mit wesentlich besseren Öffnungszeiten eine bequeme Abholung ermöglichen und mir nerviges hinterherfragen/-eiern ersparen, wie ich denn nun an mein Paket komme. 

@Topic

Ich kann eigentlich diese Zusatzgebühr nicht nachvollziehen. Erst kürzlich bekam ich per Email mittags die Paketankündigung für den darauffolgenden Tag durch den freundlichen DHL-Fahrer. Da ich bereits wusste, ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Arbeit bin ich nach Feierabend 17 Uhr in meine zuständigen Filiale, wo Pakete exklusive Packstation meine nicht zugestellte Ware abgeholt werden muss/kann. Ich bat auf Basis der vorgezeigten Email darum, man möge doch bitte das Paket NICHT AUSLIEFERN und ich käme in 24h dann persönlich zur Abholung genau jener Sendungs-ID. 
Ergebnis: es war ums Verrecken keine Einsicht und auch keine Möglichkeit gegeben, den zu 100% erfolglos verlaufenden Zustellversuch am darauffolgenden Tag zu unterbinden. Es kam wie vermutet, Zettel im Briefkasten und mit einem Tag Verzögerung WAR EXAKT DER GLEICHE VORGANG in der Post-Filiale durchzugehen: Vorzeigen, Holen aus dem Lager, ID Prüfung, Unterschreiben und Mitnehmen. 

Wer also über Zusatzgebühren fabuliert sollte zunächst Systeme entwickeln, genau jene kostenintensiven Auslieferungen zu umgehen, wenn die entsprechende Infrastruktur gegeben ist (Post-Filiale hat bis 18.30 Uhr geöffnet) und ein Kunde schon aktiv nach Abkürzungen fragt. Bis dahin bleiben mir sofern im Bestellprozess möglich nur meine Packstation und Paketshops des Einzelhandels.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Sieh an, jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Neulich bekam ich von DPD ein Päckchen auf eine etwas eigenwillige Art geliefert. Der Paketbote hat die Sendung einfach in unsere Papiermülltonne geworfen. Auf dem Benachrichtigungszettel kreuzte er ganz dreist ""Ihr Paket wurde gemäß Abstell-Okay hinterlegt." Ich habe niemals erlaubt, uns Sendungen in die Mülltonnen zu werfen. Der Oberhammer war dann aber die Bemerkung, die er in perfektem Deutsch dazu schrieb: "Paketshop besser!!"

Da habe ich mich gefragt, wie er dann seinen Job rechtfertigen will. Das ist so, als würde mir der Verkäufer im Geschäft empfehlen, ich solle doch besser bei Amazon bestellen. Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, dass die Bezahlung mies und die Arbeitszeiten noch mieser in dieser Branche sind. Aber wenn der Paketbote einem Kunden empfiehlt, sein Paket selber im Paketshop abzuholen, rationalisiert er doch seinen eigenen Job weg und das kann er wohl kaum wollen. Aber wie wir in diesem Artikel lesen, ist das offenbar die Strategie von DPD.

Ich hatte mal eine Bankberaterin, die ähnlich brilliant war: Sie empfahl mir vor vielen Jahren, als Online-Banking noch nicht gang und gäbe war, ich solle besser auf ein Online-Konto wechseln, das sei viel besser. Da habe ich sie gefragt, ob sie mir allen Ernstes ein Konto empfehlen wolle, das ihren Job wegrationalisieren soll aber sie meinte hochnäsig, SIE würde das auf keinen Fall betreffen. Wenige Jahre danach begannen die Banken mit dem Filial-Kahlschlag. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## dethacc (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

DPD sollte ersteinmal versuchen Pakete nicht komplett zerstört zu liefern (die haben sogar schon Klebeband mit der Aufschrift "Neuverpackt in Depot sowieso") 

Außerdem kann man aktuell schon frohsein wenn die Fahrer überhaupt die Adresse finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

"sollen Kunden ihre Pakete zunehmend in gemeinschaftlichen Paketshops oder Packstationen abholen"

Gefühlt mache ich das jetzt schon in 101% der Fälle, da werden weitere Steigerungen schwer...
Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee, eine Sendung nach Hause liefern zu lassen, nur um dann zu hoffen, dass sich zwischen Feierabend und Schließzeiten der Postfiliale noch eine Gelegenheit findet, sich eine Stunde in eine Schlange zu stellen, wenn sich nicht einige Versender denkbar dämlich anstellen würden. (Die Krönung war eine dieses Jahr eine Bestellung, die unter anderem ein Kabel umfasste, dass per Briefpost versendet werden konnte. Und wurde. Von der gleichen Adresse wie das Paket mit der restlichen Bestellung, für die deswegen keine Packstation als Zieladresse akzeptiert wurde, weil Briefe nunmal nicht an Packstationen zugestellt werden )


----------



## Freiheraus (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Der DPD Fahrer bringt die Pakete (3 von 3 die letzten 2 Jahre) grundsätzlich zum NKD (Paketshop), obwohl immer jemand bei uns zu Hause ist. Der kommt noch nicht mal vorbei, logischerweise gibt es auch keinen Zettel im Briefkasten. Ich erfahre immer durch die Online-Abfrage (Sendungsverfolgung), dass zwischen 10-11 Uhr Vormittags die Sendung nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Meine gezogenen Konsequenzen, ich bestelle bei Online-Shops die mit DPD zusammenarbeiten grundsätzlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der DPD Fahrer bringt die Pakete (3 von 3 die letzten 2 Jahre) grundsätzlich zum NKD (Paketshop), obwohl immer jemand bei uns zu Hause ist. Der kommt noch nicht mal vorbei, logischerweise gibt es auch keinen Zettel im Briefkasten. Ich erfahre immer durch die Online-Abfrage (Sendungsverfolgung), dass zwischen 10-11 Uhr Vormittags die Sendung nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Meine gezogenen Konsequenzen, ich bestelle bei Online-Shops die mit DPD zusammenarbeiten grundsätzlich nicht mehr.


Geht mir mit DPD ganz genauso. Und man hat ja so wenig Handhabe bei einer Beschwerde. Dann wird einem erzählt, der "Zettel kann auch aus dem Briefkasten gefallen sein" o.ä.
Deswegen gebe ich bei DPD mittlerweile grundsätzlich eine Abstellerlaubnis. Auch dann, wenn ich genau weiß, dass ich da bin.
Dann kann der Fahrer nämlich schwerlich begründen, warum er das Paket nicht abgestellt hat, sondern zum Paketshop gefahren ist, um mal wieder den halben Ort zu umfahren.
Seither läuft es.

Man verstehe mich nicht falsch: Paketboten sind heute das, was noch vor ein paar Jahren die Call-Center-Leute waren (nämlich Sklaven). Aber die Pakete quasi gar nicht auszuliefern, kann nicht die Lösung sein.
Ich würde gerne mehr für ein Paket bezahlen, damit die Fahrer entlastet werden und ich mein Zeug auch tatsächlich geliefert bekomme. Aber ich befürchte, dass die Fahrer dieses Geld nie zu Gesicht bekommen werden.
Bei den Paketdiensten muss sich etwas ganz grundsätzlich ändern.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Grundsätzlich bestehe ich auf DHL, es sei denn das ist eine Ebay-Bestellung die länger dauern kann (ware aus China etc).

GLS, DPD, Hermes - alle bei mir unten durch. DHL liefert wie gewohnt, aber gerade zum Mittag ist das nicht immer praktisch. 

Die haben genug Arbeit und die steigenden Paketzahlen werden schon dafür sorgen das da keine Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen wenn die Leute das an die Packstation liefern lassen etc.

Aber gerade bei großen oder schweren Bestellungen setze ich auf die Lieferung vor der Tür, das ist ja die Idee dahinter damit man es nicht selbst schleppt, dafür zahlt man ja!


----------



## Rodny (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen ZusatzgebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r persÃ¶nliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das finde ich aber drollig. Erst kommt eine Doku über die Ausbeutung der Zusteller von Hermes und DPD nun sollen die Preise steigen weil Hermes keine Zusteller mehr findet.

TV Doku: Ausbeutung bei Hermes Paketzustellern
YouTube


----------



## Zsinj (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie Incredible Alk bin ich definitiv nie zuhause, wenn Pakete ausgeliefert werden bis vielleicht Samstag Vormittag.


Wie gefühlt die allermeisten und die Post sich stetig wundert das keiner da ist . 
Zum Glück ist bei mir die Verwandtschaft um die Ecke wo fast immer jemand da ist und ich es direkt hin liefern lasse. Funktioniert meist auch super, nur manche Shops scheinen Rechnungs- und Versandanschrift nicht auseinanderhalten zu können. 

Aber trotzdem wäre es toll wenn man die Pakete direkt aus dem eigenen Paketkasten holen könnte. Oder wenigstens bei einer gut zu Fuß erreichbaren Packstation. 
Wahrscheinlich wollen die Paketdienste so vor allem auch das Thema "Tagsüber keiner da" lösen und die Zustellung quasi dem Kunden zu überlassen.  Egal wie blöd Öffnungszeiten sind oder wo die nächste Packstation ist.


----------



## Schinken (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ein wunderbares Beispiel für den Mythos Marktwirtschaft.

Nach aktueller Lehrmeinung sollte sich der Arbeitsmarkt doch einfach selbst regulieren. 
Werden mehr Lieferanten gebraucht, solle die Ware Arbeit wertvoller werden, ergo der Lohn steigen. Genau das passiert aber nicht.

Die Behauptung, man würde nicht genug Menschen finden die den Job machen würden ist lächerlich (und ich bin ehrlich enttäuscht, dass dies hier so unreflektiert wiedergegeben wird). Richtig ist, dass man nicht genug Menschen findet, die den Job _unter den aktuellen Bedingungen_ machen wollen.
Erhöhte Löhne und verbesserte Arbeitsbedingungen (Festanstellungen, Betriebsräte etc.) könnten da Abhilfe schaffen.
Nicht Strafgebühren für alle die den angebotenen Service rege nutzen. 
Solche Begründunge ohne erst Lohnerhöhungen anzusetzen sollten strafbar sein. Soziale Marktwirtschaft, ich krieg das  .

Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn ich immer zu meiner nächsten Post laufen darf, spar ich mir einfach den Internetkauf, dann kann ich wasauchimmer auch im Laden kaufen. Ich wohne in Berlin, alles andere ist also auch nicht weiter weg als die Post.
Auf dem Land hat der Paketservice natürlich auch dann noch seine Berechtigung, ist dann aber ein Riesenrückschritt (bzw. eine riesige Preiserhöhung).


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Beispiel für den Mythos Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> Nach aktueller Lehrmeinung sollte sich der Arbeitsmarkt doch einfach selbst regulieren.
> Werden mehr Lieferanten gebraucht, solle die Ware Arbeit wertvoller werden, ergo der Lohn steigen. Genau das passiert aber nicht.
> ...



Vielen Dank, dass ich nun weiß, nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung zu sein.

Ich bin ja eher ein konservativer Mensch laut aktueller Mainstreamideologie. Aber in dem Punkt dann wohl doch linker als das Bahnhofsklatscherpack. Das ist harte Arbeit, die auch entsprechend entlohnt werden muss. Und das sag ich als Sesselpupser, falls das Argument jetzt fallen sollte.


----------



## Cosmas (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen ZusatzgebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r persÃ¶nliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Rodny schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber drollig. Erst kommt eine Doku über die Ausbeutung der Zusteller von Hermes und DPD nun sollen die Preise steigen weil Hermes keine Zusteller mehr findet.
> 
> TV Doku: Ausbeutung bei Hermes Paketzustellern
> YouTube




bei den empfohlenen Videos an der Seite gleich mal runter zu Undercover als Paketsklave, soviel zum Thema DHL


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen ZusatzgebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r persÃ¶nliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Cosmas schrieb:


> bei den empfohlenen Videos an der Seite gleich mal runter zu Undercover als Paketsklave, soviel zum Thema DHL



DHL sind da noch Engel gemessen an dem was die anderen (abgesehen von UPS) so veranstalten. 

Wenn ich nen "Servicepartner" von XYZ-Zusteller sehe, stecke ich dem Trinkgeld zu und bestehe darauf das der das annimmt. 
Ich frage auch mal nach. Die 2-3€ pro Paket bringen mich nicht um, zaubert dem Zusteller aber ein Lächeln ins Gesicht und ich weiß das der sich wenigstens was gutes zu Essen kaufen kann nach der Arbeit oder ne Pizza bestellen weil der selbst nicht mehr gerade stehen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich bitte sogar darum und hoffe beim Shoppen immer darauf, dass eine Packstation als Adresse mit angegeben werden kann. Ähnlich wie Incredible Alk bin ich definitiv nie zuhause, wenn Pakete ausgeliefert werden bis vielleicht Samstag Vormittag.



Same here. 
Wenn möglich, lasse ich es mir ausschließlich an eine Abholstation liefern. Da gehe ich dann hin wenn ich zufällig in der Nähe bin, halte mein Smartphone vor den Scanner und der Kasten mit gewünschten Inhalt öffnet sich. Mich da ewig an den Schalter stellen und warten? Ist mir zu unpraktisch, außerdem haben die ja auch bestimmte Öffnungszeiten. 
In die Abholstation komme ich von 0-24 Uhr immer rein, und bisher gab es noch nie Probleme damit. 

Wieso ich es nur mehr so mache? Es ist unkompliziert. 
Erst letztens kam der DHL-Bote, hat geklingelt, aber nur einmal kurz vor der Haustüre. Ich war gerade duschen, hab gedacht jemand hat sich verdrückt und am Abend sah ich den Zettel im Postkasten. Sendung bei Nachbar sowieso abgegeben, ok, hingegangen, Freitag Abend, niemand zuhause, dasselbe dann Samstag und Sonntag am Abend dann endlich. Ich werfe meiner Nachbarin nicht vor, dass sie nicht zuhause war. Aber es war halt für mich schlicht umständlich. 

Würde der Postbote immer sagen wir mal im selben Zeitfenster kommen, vielleicht würde ich dann weniger an die Abholstation liefern lassen. Aber teilweise klingelte es um 9 Uhr, ein anderes Mal um 16:30.  
Und im Endeffekt würde ich auch ohne Abholstation zur Postfiliale laufen müssen, eben da ich nie daheim bin wenn das Paket kommt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich wohne auf dem Lande, PKW kann ich mir nicht leisten und die nächste Packstation liegt 8Km entfernt. Ist schon "geil", mit nem randvollen Linienbus ein 25Kilo-Paket zu schleppen. Somit werde ich den Aufpreis leider zahlen müssen, obwohl ... die Busfahrt wäre um ein Vielfaches teurer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Beispiel für den Mythos Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> Nach aktueller Lehrmeinung sollte sich der Arbeitsmarkt doch einfach selbst regulieren.
> Werden mehr Lieferanten gebraucht, solle die Ware Arbeit wertvoller werden, ergo der Lohn steigen. Genau das passiert aber nicht.
> ...



Marktwirtschaft sagt zunächst einmal, dass die Preise für Lieferungen in der Weihnachtszeit steigen, wenn da viele eine Lieferung wollen und nur beschränkte Lieferkapazitäten bestehen. Und genau das passiert hier und zugunsten der Gewinnspanne des Lieferunternehmens - ebenfalls voll marktkonform. Die Schaffung zusätzlicher Lieferkapazitäten durch zusätzliche Investitionen (= Einstellung weiterer Lieferanten, ggf. gar zu höheren Löhnen) steht gemäß Theorie erst dann an, wenn die Kombination aus mehr Lieferungen zu einem dann aber niedrigeren Preis mehr Gewinn verspricht.*
Merke:
Der einzige Fehler in der Theorie des Kapitalismus ist die Behauptung, Leute ohne Kapital könnten davon profitieren. Eine Behauptung, die vor allem von Leuten mit überdurchschnittlich viel Kapital und politischen Interessen gegenüber solchen mit äußerst wenig Kapital und eine Stimmenabgabe in naher Zukunft getätigt wird... .
Alles andere funktioniert in freien Märkten ziemlich genau so, wie die Theorie das vorhersagt. D.h. die Kleinen sterben weg und die Großen machen Gewinne ohne Ende. (Was natürlich auch schlicht eine selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung ist. Die, die keine Gewinne machen, zählen als "groß" und umgekehrt.)


*Geht man etwas über die basalste Theorie hinaus und berücksichtigt den Faktor Zeit, ist der Schritt zu mehr Service, niedrigere Preise = mehr Aufträge in einem wachsenden Markt wie wir ihn im Moment haben, aber nicht zu erwarten, sondern folgt erst wenn der Markt stagniert oder schrumpft und vorhandene, überschüssige Kapazitäten eingesetzt werden um Konkurrenten aus dem Markt zu drängen. Dann gewinnen mal nicht die Unternehmer als Gruppe, sondern die Kunden. Die Arbeiter sind natürlich wieder gearscht - wenn "sozial"e Wert das höchste Gut wären, würde man es ja nicht "Kapital"ismus heißen, oder?


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Von mir aus können die Paketdienste das gerne einführen. Solange ich das Paket noch am gleichen Tag abholen kann ist mir das gleich. Dann erspar ich mir das entziffern der krakeligen Schrift auf dem Schein, das der Zusteller in den Briefkasten gequetscht hat.

Alternativ: Löhne entsprechend anpassen, auch für die Subunternehmer. Da gibts eine informative Doku auf WDR zu.


----------



## LancelotAR (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Dann zahlt den Leuten ein ordentliches Gehalt, dann bekommt ihr auch Leute! 

Kein wunder das Personalmangel herrscht niemand hat Bock sich kapput zu schuft für ein mickriges Gehalt wo dann auch noch externe subunternehmen mit billig Preisen herran gezogen werden, wo dann einfach Zettel mit "War keiner zuhause" eingeworfen werden ständig.


----------



## sterreich (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Bei den Arbeitsbedingungen wundert mich nicht, dass sie kaum Leute bekommen. Die einzigen, die offenbar nicht bei Sub-Sub-Subunternehmen angestellt sind, scheinen UPS-Leute zu sein. Das sind auch die einzigen, mit denen ich noch keine miesen Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Und da waren durchaus einige Schwergewichte dabei (Lautsprecherset von Teufel inkl. 20kg Subwoofer z.B. und das 2 mal da defekt).
Bei GLS hatte ich 2 von 3 mal nicht mal einen Zettel kleben. Mit denen bestelle ich aus Prinzip nie wieder.


----------



## MADman_One (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> ich weiss, was da helfen könnte: ordentliche Löhne. geregelte arbeitszeiten. bezahlte überstunden. ^^





Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie schon öfter gesagt wurde: Die Leute anständig bezahlen und behandeln, dann wollen auch mehr Leute so einen Job.





LancelotAR schrieb:


> Dann zahlt den Leuten ein ordentliches Gehalt, dann bekommt ihr auch Leute!



Ihr seid spaßig. Natürlich sind automatisch immer die reichen Geldsäcke in den Chefetagen an allem schuld und niemals die Kunden die keine Versandgebühren zahlen wollen. Wo soll denn das Geld für ordentliche Gehälter herkommen, ausschlielich von den Konten der Vorstandbosse ? Glaubt ihr, daß dies wirklich reicht um tausenden Zustellern vernünftige Gehälter zu zahlen ?

Wenn die Zusteller ein vernünftiges Gehalt und vernünftige Arbeitsbedingungen bekommen sollen dann müssen wir auch bereit sein, mehr zu zahlen. Aber nein, irgendwo hat sicher mal jemand ein Gesetz aufgestellt, daß eine Paketzustellung niemals mehr als Betrag x kosten darf, weil das schon immer so war und früher als noch kaum Pakete unterwegs waren hat es ja schließlich auch geklappt. Und wenn das bei immer weiter steigenden Paketzahlen nicht mehr möglich ist, dann können nur die Chefetagen schuld sein 

Glaubt ihr mit Amazon Prime kann man kostendeckenden Versand durchführen ? Amazon nutzt z.B. seine Marktmacht um besonders günstige Konditionen bei den Transportanbietern durchzusetzen, die dann Spottpreise anbieten müssen um den Zuschlag zu bekommen, die verdienen daran praktisch nix mehr und regeln das über Masse. Das Geld muss natürlich irgendwo wieder reingeholt werden. Ratet mal wo. 
Und die aktuellen Pläne betreffen natürlich nicht Amazon, denn da zahlt man ja keine oder von Amazon festgesetzte Gebühren und die haben Verträge. Also erwischt es dann diese, die mal selbst ein Paket aufgeben und einen Versand beauftragen oder Bestellungen bei Shops, welche die Gebühren weitergeben. 
Ich will gar nicht die Entscheidungsträger komplett in Schutz nehmen, sicherlich wird auch da ordentlich zugegriffen, aber man kann nicht immer mehr online bestellen, verlangen das Zusteller ordentlich bezahlt werden und gleichzeitig nicht mehr bezahlen wollen. 

Unsere "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität ist an der Problematik mindestens genau so schuld wie gierige Vorstandsbosse. Aber das passt natürlich nicht ins Weltbild.

Aber glücklicherweise gibt es kein Grundrecht auf günstigen Paketversand. Wenn einem die Preise nicht passen, dann bringt man sein Paket halt selbst ans Ziel und hat es damit den Chefs von DHL, DPD, UPS, GLS und Hermes wenigstens mal so richtig gezeigt


----------



## Schinken (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft sagt zunächst einmal, dass die Preise für Lieferungen in der Weihnachtszeit steigen, wenn da viele eine Lieferung wollen und nur beschränkte Lieferkapazitäten bestehen. Und genau das passiert hier und zugunsten der Gewinnspanne des Lieferunternehmens - ebenfalls voll marktkonform. Die Schaffung zusätzlicher Lieferkapazitäten durch zusätzliche Investitionen (= Einstellung weiterer Lieferanten, ggf. gar zu höheren Löhnen) steht gemäß Theorie erst dann an, wenn die Kombination aus mehr Lieferungen zu einem dann aber niedrigeren Preis mehr Gewinn verspricht.*
> Merke:
> Der einzige Fehler in der Theorie des Kapitalismus ist die Behauptung, Leute ohne Kapital könnten davon profitieren. Eine Behauptung, die vor allem von Leuten mit überdurchschnittlich viel Kapital und politischen Interessen gegenüber solchen mit äußerst wenig Kapital und eine Stimmenabgabe in naher Zukunft getätigt wird... .
> Alles andere funktioniert in freien Märkten ziemlich genau so, wie die Theorie das vorhersagt. D.h. die Kleinen sterben weg und die Großen machen Gewinne ohne Ende. (Was natürlich auch schlicht eine selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung ist. Die, die keine Gewinne machen, zählen als "groß" und umgekehrt.)
> ...



Deshalb habe ich mich später explizit auf die soziale Marktwirtschaft bezogen, in der man erwarten soll, oder besser von der wir glauben sollen, dass solche Exzesse des freien Marktes angeblich eingedämmt werden.
Wollte auch keine Theoriestunde draus machen, hätte ich aber deutlicher machen können .


----------



## SFMysterio (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



LancelotAR schrieb:


> Dann zahlt den Leuten ein ordentliches Gehalt, dann bekommt ihr auch Leute!



Genau so schaut es aus. 
Und dann als Netto zahlen und keine Prämien und wie die Vorgesetzten ihre Löhne nennen.


Wenn ich es an einem Paketshop abholen kann wäre es nicht verkehrt, erspart einem das Warten wenn *** angibt zwischen 9 -12 Uhr da zu sein und es tatsächlich 14 Uhr ist.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Hinter Paketbombe steckt Millionenerpressung gegen DHL - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## sterreich (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> ...



Bis auf den letzten Punkt muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität ist hier ein großes Problem. Ich bin mittlerweile schon so weit, jedem Lieferanten 0,5-2€ (je nachdem was ich gerade in der Börse finde) in die Hand zu drücken, damit kommt vermutlich mehr bei ihnen an, als bei 5€ mehr Versandkosten.

Bei Amazon lass ich mir mittlerweile auch nur mehr in die Postfiliale liefern. Wobei das zu einem Teil auch Bequemlichkeit ist, da die auf der anderen Straßenseite liegt und sollte ich bei Zustellung nicht zuhause sein kommt es in die Filiale meines Bezirks die 1km entfernt liegt...


Der Gesetzgeber wäre hier leider gefordert. Entweder mit einem Mindestpreis der pro Paket gezahlt werden muss oder des Verbots von verschachtelter Anstellungsverhältnisse. Ist leider beides unwahrscheinlich, bei Ersterem wäre der öffentliche Aufschrei zu groß (Kommunismus 11!!1elf) und bei Letzterem stehen vor allem VW und Co. davor, die von ähnlichen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen profitieren.


----------



## MADman_One (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



sterreich schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber wäre hier leider gefordert. Entweder mit einem Mindestpreis der pro Paket gezahlt werden muss oder des Verbots von verschachtelter Anstellungsverhältnisse.



Ja, das wäre richtig spaßig  Dann müsste nämlich eine Kommission berechnen was ein Paket kosten müsste, damit alle Zusteller fair bezahlt werden können und wir auch weiterhin an Weihnachten pünktlich unsere Pakete direkt an die Haustür geliefert bekommen, und zwar von freundlichen, hilfsbereiten und erholten Paketzustellern. Und bei dem Preis der da rauskäme, behaupte ich mal, würden sich viele überrascht auf ihren Hosenboden setzen und schnell was von "der Markt wird das regeln", "Angebot und Nachfrage" und "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" oder so ähnlich stammeln 

Also ich wäre jedenfalls bereit in Zukunft deutlich mehr für den Versand zu bezahlen, wenn das den Zustellern hilft. Daher stören mich die aktuellen Pläne der Transportdienstleister überhaupt nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Die Firmen haben ja genug Geld um die Angestellten mehr als ordentlich zu bezahlen, die wollen nur nicht. 
Die aktuellen Preise für die Pakete, Briefe&co sind absolut ausreichend. Man müsse nur die Gewinne der DHL mal ansehen, um zu verstehen wo das Geld landet. Alle anderen Firmen verdienen sich zwar nicht so dumm & dämlich wie die DHL, haben aber trotzdem weit mehr als genug Geld um die Postboten & Paketfahrer weit über dem Tarif zu bezahlen und trotzdem in der Gewinnzone zu bleiben.

Das schmeckt den Aktionären aber nicht, weil da kommt ja bei denen weniger an wenn die Kosten steigen.


----------



## MADman_One (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Firmen haben ja genug Geld um die Angestellten mehr als ordentlich zu bezahlen, die wollen nur nicht.
> Die aktuellen Preise für die Pakete, Briefe&co sind absolut ausreichend. Man müsse nur die Gewinne der DHL mal ansehen, um zu verstehen wo das Geld landet. Alle anderen Firmen verdienen sich zwar nicht so dumm & dämlich wie die DHL, haben aber trotzdem weit mehr als genug Geld um die Postboten & Paketfahrer weit über dem Tarif zu bezahlen und trotzdem in der Gewinnzone zu bleiben.



Ne nette Behauptung und so herrlich bequem, denn schuld sind da nur die anderen. Woher weisst Du denn so genau, daß die Firmen das nicht wollen, arbeitest Du da ? Vielleicht können sie ja auch einfach nicht. Es gibt bei der Post auch Betriebsräte und meines Wissens ne sehr aktive Gewerkschaft aber die stecken wahrscheinlich mit den bösen Chefs unter einer Decke statt mehr für die AN zu tun.
Und Du hast auch Einblicke in die kompletten Kostenkalkulationen um jetzt schon zu wissen das die aktuellen Preise mehr als ausreichend sind ? Das finde ich bemerkenswert, mir gelingt das nicht so ohne weiteres, dann musst Du da arbeiten. 
Und welche anderen Firmen bezahlen denn ihre Postboten und Paketfahrer so über Tarif das eitle Glückseligkeit herrscht ? Aber gut das Du mich daran erinnerst, demnächst Aktien der deutschen Post zu kaufen, ich will auch was vom üppigen Kuchen abhaben


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Ne nette Behauptung und so herrlich bequem, denn schuld sind da nur die anderen. Woher weisst Du denn so genau, daß die Firmen das nicht wollen, arbeitest Du da ? Vielleicht können sie ja auch einfach nicht. Es gibt bei der Post auch Betriebsräte und meines Wissens ne sehr aktive Gewerkschaft aber die stecken wahrscheinlich mit den bösen Chefs unter einer Decke statt mehr für die AN zu tun.
> Und Du hast auch Einblicke in die kompletten Kostenkalkulationen um jetzt schon zu wissen das die aktuellen Preise mehr als ausreichend sind ? Das finde ich bemerkenswert, mir gelingt das nicht so ohne weiteres, dann musst Du da arbeiten.
> Und welche anderen Firmen bezahlen denn ihre Postboten und Paketfahrer so über Tarif das eitle Glückseligkeit herrscht ? Aber gut das Du mich daran erinnerst, demnächst Aktien der deutschen Post zu kaufen, ich will auch was vom üppigen Kuchen abhaben



Ganz einfach, wenn die Arbeiter ihren Hungerlohn bekommen und die Firma gleichzeitig sagenhafte Gewinne einfährt, weit über den Erwartungen liegt und sich alle feiern lassen, da stimmt was nicht. Es gibt nix zu diskutieren, die Arbeiter gehören ordentlich entlohnt wenn die Firma so massive Gewinne fährt, fertig, aus.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

*gelöscht. "doppelt" und so...


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Ne nette Behauptung und so herrlich bequem, denn schuld sind da nur die anderen. Woher weisst Du denn so genau, daß die Firmen das nicht wollen, arbeitest Du da ? Vielleicht können sie ja auch einfach nicht. Es gibt bei der Post auch Betriebsräte und meines Wissens ne sehr aktive Gewerkschaft aber die stecken wahrscheinlich mit den bösen Chefs unter einer Decke statt mehr für die AN zu tun.
> Und Du hast auch Einblicke in die kompletten Kostenkalkulationen um jetzt schon zu wissen das die aktuellen Preise mehr als ausreichend sind ? Das finde ich bemerkenswert, mir gelingt das nicht so ohne weiteres, dann musst Du da arbeiten.
> ...



das interessiert doch niemanden. am ende stehen schlimmstenfalls  milliardenGEWINNE, also geld welches jedem anderen ringsrum einfach mal  fehlt. ich glaube auch kaum, dass der gewinn auch wieder komplett  reinvestiert wird. wär aber ja auch voll blöd - wo bliebe denn dann der  gewinn....


----------



## Zsinj (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Firmen haben ja genug Geld um die Angestellten mehr als ordentlich zu bezahlen, die wollen nur nicht.


 Da schlimme ist, es sind ja nicht mal mehr deren Mitarbeiter. Alles nur noch Sub-Sub-...Unternehmer die das eigentliche abwickeln. Die werden möglichst günstig eingekauft und stimmen den von oben gegebenen Regen zu. Wie die eingehalten werden, nunja,... besser nicht hinschauen. Wenn doch mal was hochkommt zeigt man auf den Sub und erklärt das man nichts damit zu tun hat und das verhalten des Sub nicht den aufgestellten Regeln entspricht. 
Da geht auch mal ein Sub, aber der nächste steht schon bereit. Das perfide dabei ist das die Arbeiter dabei oft übernommen werden, zu welche Konditionen kann sich wohl jeder denken. 

Überhaupt scheint Wettbewerb heute mehr den je einfach nur noch darin zu bestehen noch billigere Arbeitskräfte zu finden. Lässt sich leider in so ziemlich allen Branchen beobachten.


----------



## MADman_One (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn die Arbeiter ihren Hungerlohn bekommen und die Firma gleichzeitig sagenhafte Gewinne einfährt, weit über den Erwartungen liegt und sich alle feiern lassen, da stimmt was nicht. Es gibt nix zu diskutieren, die Arbeiter gehören ordentlich entlohnt wenn die Firma so massive Gewinne fährt, fertig, aus.



Tja, ich weiss leider nicht wieviel man genau bei der Post verdient, ich arbeite schließlich nicht da. Aber wenigstens ein klitzekleinwenig ist auch bei den Mitarbeitern angekommen  Könnte deutlich mehr sein, gebe ich zu.



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> ich glaube auch kaum, dass der gewinn auch wieder komplett  reinvestiert wird. wär aber ja auch voll blöd - wo bliebe denn dann der  gewinn....


Oh es wird reinvestiert, denn keine Firma kann es sich leisten das Geld einfach nur irgendwo hinzulegen, denn dann hängt einen die Konkurrenz ab. Und steuerlich ist das auch günstiger als es rumliegen zu lassen. Die Post baut z.B. diese schicken kleinen E-Transporter in Eigenregie, die so toll sind, das Daimler sich schon heimlich welche geliehen hat um sie zu untersuchen. 
Es mag aber schon stimmen, daß es nicht in erster Linie in die Gehälter der Mitarbeiter investiert wird und natürlich wird auch immer eine Reserve zurückbehalten, in sofern hast Du recht, daß nicht alles komplett reinvestiert wird. Sowas macht eigentlich nur Amazon, denn damit kann man wie gesagt schön Steuern sparen und die Konkurrenz unter Druck setzen 

Aber wir betrachten hier aktuell nur die Post/DHL, bei den anderen Transportunternehmen sehe ich keine so rosigen Zahlen. Und es sind vorallem Hermes und DPD die hier vorgeprescht sind wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe und nicht DHL. DHL scheint aktuell keine Sondertarife zu planen.


----------



## Gast201808102 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

gute nacht. ich chill mich mal mit ein wenig heimatkunde in die ebendiese. angenehmen noch.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Da schlimme ist, es sind ja nicht mal mehr deren Mitarbeiter. Alles nur noch Sub-Sub-...Unternehmer die das eigentliche abwickeln. Die werden möglichst günstig eingekauft und stimmen den von oben gegebenen Regen zu. Wie die eingehalten werden, nunja,... besser nicht hinschauen. Wenn doch mal was hochkommt zeigt man auf den Sub und erklärt das man nichts damit zu tun hat und das verhalten des Sub nicht den aufgestellten Regeln entspricht.
> Da geht auch mal ein Sub, aber der nächste steht schon bereit. Das perfide dabei ist das die Arbeiter dabei oft übernommen werden, zu welche Konditionen kann sich wohl jeder denken.
> 
> Überhaupt scheint Wettbewerb heute mehr den je einfach nur noch darin zu bestehen noch billigere Arbeitskräfte zu finden. Lässt sich leider in so ziemlich allen Branchen beobachten.



Und was willste machen? Der Mindestlohn bring nix wenn man die Arbeiter so einstellt das die Stunden fast egal sind. 
Willste alle Firmen zwingen, die Mitarbeiter selbst einzustellen anstatt Subunternehmer zu beauftragen (ink. Tarifverträgen)? Wird nicht gehen. 
Kündigungschutz (für Arbeitnehmer) für Arbeitszeitverstöße und krumme Verträge? Könnte funktionieren, dann müssen die Subunternehmer mit heftigen Strafen rechnen und müssen die Mitarbeiter hinterher behalten und anständig bezahlen, vll lernen die Subunternehmer dann mal das die Arbeiter keine Sklaven und keine Roboter sind.
Durch Subunternehmen werden Gewerkschaften ausgehebelt, denn die greifen nicht wenn man nicht da eingestellt ist wo die Gewerkschaft arbeitet. Und die Gesetze werden ignoriert wo es geht, wie man sieht - daher ist da auch nix zu machen ohne zusätzliches Personal welches das durchgehend kontrollert.

Also, was tun?  Wettbewerb funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, die Firmen hier fahren Rekordgewinne ein, alle Bereiche fühlen sich gut, kA warum der Arbeitsmarkt so schief hängt gerade bei so guten Zahlen weiter oben.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Nun, ich hab das glück das wir im Erdgeschoss ein Textilgeschäft haben was zwischen 9 und 18:30 uhr auf hat und die immer meine Pakete annehmen, das kostet mich zwar mal ne Tafel Schokolade für die Mädels die da angestellt sind aber damit kann ich durchaus leben. Es ist also immer jemand da der meine Pakete entgegennimmt

Leider Funktioniert das ganze aber nur bei DHL/DPD/UPS/GLS ... 
Hermes jedoch nicht... der Fahrer klingelt hier meistens zwischen 18 und 23 uhr .. meistens jemand der nichtmals meine Sprache Spricht und vom Autokennzeichen (schrottiger kleinbus) aus nem Kreis kommt wo man gute 50 km her fahren muss. Dann oft keinen Zettel.. oder wahllos irgent n nachbarn in der Straße angedreht... konnt auch schonmal 500m zu jemand völlig fremden hier im dorf hinlaufen mir mein paket abholen
teilweise hat ich auch schon öfters das die sich einfach selbst unterschreiben und das paket vor die tür legen. 
Hermes ist also hier in der Gegend wirklich unbrauchbar. 

Leider muss ich aber auch Sagen das die Fahrer nicht gut entlohnt werden. ich sehe selbst auf der Arbeit wenn die Paketdienste ankommen wie "professionel" das aussieht.. die Transporter sind so Schrott das ich mich teils frage wie die überhaupt tüv haben können.. es ist Selten das ein Fahrer überhaupt Deutsch Spricht


Und dann sehe ich leider noch die andere Seite der Medaile.. zum Thema Einzelhandel lokal unterstützen ..
 war am Samstag mit Frau auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in der Nächsten Stadt und sind auch etwas durch die Läden gelaufen.. zum einkaufen werd ich mir das so schnell nicht nochmal antun

erstmal 20min mim Auto hin (ok verschmerzbar) 
Parkplatzsuche.. 
1,5€-2€ Parkgebühr je angefange Stunde (also mindestens schon mal 3-4€ weg)
durch die Stadt latschen im Regen.

In den Läden.. gefühlt nur Ramsch.. Ich hab bei Mediamarkt/Saturn/Galeria Kaufhof ect nix gefunden was ich im Internet nicht bedeutend günstiger oder in Besserer auswahl bekommen würde. 
blödes Beispiel ich suche n neuen Monitor.. bei saturnt stehen vielleicht 5 stück ausgestellt.. einer davon 144hz.. vernünftige beschreibung.. fehlanzeige.. Mitarbeiter fragen?. weis keiner was..  oder auf gut deutsch ich hab mehr ahnung von als die verkäufer selbst!

anderes Beispiel.. Ich besitze eine Jacke von Jack Wolfskin.. hab bei Amazon 130€ dafür bezahlt (war in keinem Sale oder so).. gleiche Jacke hier bei uns im Jack Wolfskin Store.. 270€ .. da fällt einem die Kinnlade richtig aus der Fresse

Ich bin mir auch mittlerweile nicht zu fein Hosen und Klamotten im internet zu bestellen.. kaufe nur noch LEVIS Jeans wenn die bei Amazon im Sale sind.. dann kostet eine zwar immer noch 60€.. aber ich weis das sie Passt wenn ich sie genau nach größenangabe bestelle.. hab hier bereits 3 stück die vom Schnitt her alle genau gleich sind und alle 3 gleich gut passen.

Hier im 8000 Seelendorf haben wir auch n elektrohändler.. da kost ne Senseo (Grundmodel was zwischen 55 und 60€ kostet) 99,99€... Sprich richtig schöne apothekenpreise.. 
der PC Laden der Letzten Monat zugemacht hatte wollte für ne GTX 580 noch den Originalpreis haben laut Schaufenster oO


Ich hab kein Problem damit n euro mehr versand zu bezahlen wenn die Mitarbeiter dafür besser entlohnt werden, im Moment ist es einfach Teuer und umständlicher für mich (auch wenn ich die zeit habe) in die nächste stadt zu fahren um einzukaufen. Ich bezahl in der Regel mehr Parkplatzgebühren als ich versandt bezahle

und Selbst wenn ich mit Bus und Bahn Fahre.. ich wohne 12 KM von Bonn Entfernt.. ein Busticket nach Bonn kostet mich pro Fahrt 4,80€.. Respektiv 9,60€ für hin und zurück


----------



## derTino (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Zahlt den Leuten mehr und verbessert die Arbeitsbedingungen, ganz einfach.

Ich bin dafür, dass die Zusteller was bekommen. Und es sollte verboten werden, die Arbeit in solchen Größenordnungen direkt an Subs abzugeben. Kleidung, Fahrzeug, Paket von DHL/GLS/DPD/Hermes und der Fahrer eine arme Sau, die für den Mindestlohn in einem dieser Sub-Ausbeuterbetriebe arbeiten muss. False flag at it's finest. Fast wie so ein widerlicher Werkvertrag in der Industrie.


----------



## Finsternis5 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Wir machen Rekord gewinne, haben so viele aufträge das wir nicht wissen wohin damit.
Ganz klar, die Preise Müssen steigen oder wir bieten leistung die wir teilweise seit ein paar jahren nicht oder nur teilweise bieten, als extra feature.


----------



## Riplex (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das ist in jeder grossen Firma so. Die Angestellten und Arbeiter sind den Chefs ein Dorn im Auge.

Ich arbeite bei einem grossen Logistiker. In letzter Zeit ist die Auftragslage viel besser geworden.
Da kommt vom Vorstand, wie es den sein könnte das soviel zutun wäre ! Da fällt einem echt nichts mehr drauf ein.
Aber wenn es den Chefs und Leitern an die Boni Zahlungen geht, sind die Puppen am tanzen.
Dadurch wächst natürlich auch der Krankenstand und oft sind Schichten unterbesetzt. Cheffe dazu "Wenn keiner Krank wäre,
würde das genau passen". So denken diese Spinner. Das die aber am WE und Feiertagen immer zuhause sitzen und wir Tag und Nacht arbeiten 
für diese drecks Firma, interessiert die nicht.


----------



## nonsense (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> Allerdings wolle kaum jemand diese Arbeit übernehmen


Bei einem Lohn der unter aller Sau ist dazu ein 16-18h Arbeitstag, keine Überstunden vergütung und und und wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## Zero-11 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ein wunderbares Beispiel für den Mythos Marktwirtschaft.
> 
> Nach aktueller Lehrmeinung sollte sich der Arbeitsmarkt doch einfach selbst regulieren.



Das hat nichts mit der Marktwirtschaft zu tun sondern mit den falschen Leuten an der Spitze. Kooperativ gegen Kompetitiv.


----------



## Maverick3k (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> Eine erste Maßnahme habe man deshalb  bereits in diesem Jahr ergriffen und zumindest mit Geschäftskunden feste  Kontingente an Paketsendungen via Hermes verabredet. Werden diese  überschritten, drohen höhere Preise.



Könnte wohl der Grund sein, warum Mindfactory Hermes nicht mehr anbietet.

Achja, herrlich wenn Wörter erfunden werden: "kapazitären"


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> Allerdings wolle kaum jemand diese Arbeit übernehmen.



Bei den Arbeitsbedingungen wundert mich das nicht. Ausbeutung bei DHL - ZDFmediathek

Frage mich nur, wie das mit den Packstationen funktionieren soll. Denn bisher, geht das ja nur bei DHL. Hätte kein Problem damit, wenn auch Hermes Päckchen zur Packstation geschickt werden könnten, da weiß man wenigsten wo die landen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von der gleichen Adresse wie das Paket mit der restlichen Bestellung, für die deswegen keine Packstation als Zieladresse akzeptiert wurde, weil Briefe nunmal nicht an Packstationen zugestellt werden )



Ich hatte schon mehrmals Kleinzeug wie SD Karten an die Packstation schicken lassen. Gab da nie Probleme. 
Die steckten auch einfach in einem Briefumschlag.


----------



## projectneo (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Also ich hätte gar kein Problem damit wenn die persönlich Zustellung extra kostet, ich würde gern meine Pakete an einer Station abholen. Leider gibt es bei, trotz Großstadt, keine die sich sinnvoll ohne Umweg und viel Zeitaufwand erfahren lässt.
Und der Paketshop ist keine Option mit ihren bescheuerten Öffnungszeiten. Ich komm nunmal spät von der Arbeit.


----------



## Roli (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich komme aus der Branche und kann alle Aussagen der unternehmen bestätigen.
Die Zustellung an die Haustür ist die größte Herausforderung der Paketdienste und mit großem Aufwand verbunden.
Personal ist extrem schwierig zu finden.

"Sind die Unternehmen ja selber schuld" tönt jetzt der CDU-Wähler am Stammtisch. Nein, der Wähler ist hier in meinen Augen schuld, weil er nicht über die Politik für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen sorgt oder zumindest einen höheren Mindestlohn, damit diese durchaus harte Arbeit in Versandzentren und bei den Zustellern auch fair entlohnt wird.
Wenn jetzt ein Unternehmen vorprescht und die Löhne verdoppelt (und das über höhere Versandkosten finanziert) wird es bei der knüppelharten Konkurrenz umgehend untergehen.
Die Geschäftskunden wechseln wegen 1-2 Cent mehr oder weniger pro Paket schon den Anbieter. Ist so.

Wo die Unternehmen nachsteuern müssen (und das auch bereits angegangen sind) ist bei der Ausweitung der Paketshop-Netzwerke. Es kann nicht sein, dass selbst in der Innenstadt Kilometer zurückgelegt werden müssen, um an sein Paket zu kommen. Dazu dann lange Schlange stehen... aber wie gesagt, hier wird bereits viel getan. Noch reicht es allerdings hinten und vorne nicht.
Auch Ideen wie Paketkästen und Zugang in die Wohnungen für die Zusteller sind nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

@DKK007,
ich geb dir vollkommen recht. Ich habe ein paar Tage in einem Paketverteilerzentrum gearbeitet bei DHL. Die verheizen die Leute, recht hoher Krankenstand dadurch. Wenn man normalerweise zwei Bänder hat was schon sehr sehr viel ist, kann man schnell mal drei oder 4 Bänder haben wenn ein Kollege fehlt. In ihrem supertollen Video steht da EIN Kollege für EIN Band. Die Realität um Geld zu sparen sieht aber viel anders aus. Das ist ein absoluter Knochenjob. Und pro Schicht lädt man drei große LKW- Container voll pro Band wohlgemerkt. Ich habe keinen Tag erlebt wo man wirklich nur zwei Bänder hatte.


----------



## MADman_One (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Riplex schrieb:


> Das ist in jeder grossen Firma so. Die Angestellten und Arbeiter sind den Chefs ein Dorn im Auge.



Naja, vielleicht ist das bei jedem Logistiker so, aber nicht automatisch bei jeder großen Firma. Man muss es sich als Unternehmen leisten können seine Mitarbeiter mies zu behandeln. Bei meinem AG ist das (noch) nicht so, weil viele Stellen nicht einfach mit irgendwem besetzt werden können. Ich darf nicht mehr als 10h täglich arbeiten sonst bekomme ich ne Ermahnung von meinem Chef. 
In sofern könnte man dem Personalmangel hier auch so interpretieren, daß es glücklicherweise scheinbar weniger Leute gibt, die sowas mit sich machen lassen müssen. Denn im Optimalfall nimmt man eine solche Arbeit nicht an. 



nonsense schrieb:


> Bei einem Lohn der unter aller Sau ist dazu ein 16-18h Arbeitstag, keine Überstunden vergütung und und und wundert mich das nicht.



16-18h wären aber ein Verstoß gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz, oder haben die eine Ausnahmegenehmigung? Auf Dauer riskiert ein Unternehmen ne Menge wenn permanent dagegen verstoßen wird. Und die Tatsache, daß Zusteller immer häufiger ihre Routen abbrechen deutet für mich auch darauf hin, daß es da wohl hin und wieder schon drauf geschaut wird. Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß die Arbeitsbedingungen trotzdem mies und menschenunwürdig sind. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arikus (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich lasse eigentlich alles an die Packstation liefern (sofern möglich) oder in eine Filiale, da ich tagsüber arbeite, kann ich das Paket ja eh nicht annehmen.
Sofern ich das Paket nicht direkt nach der Arbeit (Packstation vor dem Hauptgebäude) abholen kann, muss ich eben einen extra Weg von 5km in Kauf nehmen oder ich mache es, wenn ich eh noch einkaufen muss.


----------



## sterreich (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> 16-18h wären aber ein Verstoß gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz, oder haben die eine Ausnahmegenehmigung? Auf Dauer riskiert ein Unternehmen ne Menge wenn permanent dagegen verstoßen wird. Und die Tatsache, daß Zusteller immer häufiger ihre Routen abbrechen deutet für mich auch darauf hin, daß es da wohl hin und wieder schon drauf geschaut wird. Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß die Arbeitsbedingungen trotzdem mies und menschenunwürdig sind.



16-18h werdens auch eher im Ausnahmefall sein, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, die entsprechenden Sub-Unternehmer schreiben echte Zeiten auf? Da wird irgendwas notiert.
Auch die Arbeitsverträge sind in der Regel illegal (Überstunden nicht abgegolten, "Mindestarbeitszeit"), interessiert nur kein Schwein, die Leute in den Jobs sind darauf angewiesen und kündigen können sie nicht, da sie sonst ums Arbeitslosengeld umfallen.
Wenn doch mal was rauskommt geht der Unternehmer einfach in Konkurs, für einen großen Teil der geschuldeten Gehaltszahlungen kommt der Steuerzahler auf, und der nächste Sub steht schon in den Startlöchern. Die Arbeiter werden idR gleich von diesem übernommen, zu ähnlichen Konditionen = <5€/h brutto


----------



## cuban13581 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Roli schrieb:


> "Sind die Unternehmen ja selber schuld" tönt jetzt der CDU-Wähler am Stammtisch. Nein, der Wähler ist hier in meinen Augen schuld, weil er nicht über die Politik für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen sorgt oder zumindest einen höheren Mindestlohn, damit diese durchaus harte Arbeit in Versandzentren und bei den Zustellern auch fair entlohnt wird.
> Wenn jetzt ein Unternehmen vorprescht und die Löhne verdoppelt (und das über höhere Versandkosten finanziert) wird es bei der knüppelharten Konkurrenz umgehend untergehen.
> Die Geschäftskunden wechseln wegen 1-2 Cent mehr oder weniger pro Paket schon den Anbieter. Ist so.



Tja, ein richtiger Mindestlohn würde auf jeden Fall helfen. Aber man darf den Reichen eh nicht gefährlich werden, dann das würde ja sofort Arbeitsplätze kosten und die Konzerne die keine Steuern zahlen sind doch der Motor um die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit von Deutschland weiterhin voranzutreiben. Höhere Löhne würden da nur Schaden anrichten. Der Wähler hat sich halt  in der Zukunft für amerikanische Verhältnisse entschieden(Neoliberalismus). Und die AFD wird dies auch noch weiterhin vorantreiben. Da hilft nur noch auszuwandern oder sich über die Dummheit der Wähler jeden Tags jeden Tag aufs Neue aufzuregen(wers mag!). Solange eben Flüchtlinge nur schuld sind und man nicht sieht das sie genauso Opfer der ökonomischen kapitalistischen Zustände sind, wird sich auch nichts dauerhaft ändern. Gerade Menschen die aus ärmeren Ländern kommen sind ein ganz anderes Lohnniveau gewöhnt. Wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann. Das belebt schließlich das Geschäft. Und die Grabenkämpfe kann man sehr gut am Erfolg der AFD schon sehen. Obwohl sie sich vom Wahlprogramm her genauso ähneln wie die CDU+FDP, inklusive der  NPD. Die Soziale Kälte ist weiterhin auf den Vormarsch und sie wird auch ihren Erfolg finden bei der braven deutschen Wählerschaft. Da bin ich mir (leider!) sicher.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



sterreich schrieb:


> 16-18h werdens auch eher im Ausnahmefall sein, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, die entsprechenden Sub-Unternehmer schreiben echte Zeiten auf? Da wird irgendwas notiert.
> Auch die Arbeitsverträge sind in der Regel illegal (Überstunden nicht abgegolten, "Mindestarbeitszeit"), interessiert nur kein Schwein, die Leute in den Jobs sind darauf angewiesen und kündigen können sie nicht, da sie sonst ums Arbeitslosengeld umfallen.
> Wenn doch mal was rauskommt geht der Unternehmer einfach in Konkurs, für einen großen Teil der geschuldeten Gehaltszahlungen kommt der Steuerzahler auf, und der nächste Sub steht schon in den Startlöchern. Die Arbeiter werden idR gleich von diesem übernommen, zu ähnlichen Konditionen = <5€/h brutto



Wenn die Arbeiter die Probleme nicht melden und nicht kämpfen, wird das auch weitergehen.
Ich meine wenn man eh schon für den Mindestlohn schuftet, dann geht man doch locker vors Arbeitsgericht wenns sein muss, die Kündigung ist da jetzt auch nicht das Thema - schlimmer wird es nicht. Das sind keine Jobs wo man richtig dran hängt und still hält. 
20-30 Meldungen pro Monat und der Subunternehmer kann dicht machen, es reicht ja schon die Arbeitsverträge durchzureichen selbst wenn man diesen nicht unterschieben hat - das reicht für eine Prüfung. 
So was kann in Deutschland nur deswegen existieren weil die Leute es nicht melden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Wenn die Paketboten/Postmitarbeiter das mehr an Geld bekommen, habe ich kein Problem damit.
Wenn es nur dem Konzern/den Aktionären zugute kommt, hält sich meine Begeisterung in sehr, sehr engen Grenzen.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeiter die Probleme nicht melden und nicht kämpfen, wird das auch weitergehen.


Meistens sind das noch nichtmal Arbeitnehmer sondern Selbstständige die Aufträge von den Subunternehmer entgegennehmen.
Das es sich bei den Selbstständigen dann (teilweise) um Scheinselbstständigkeit handelt, interessiert keine Sau und wer aufmuckt bekommt dann einfach keinen Auftrag vom Subunternehmen mehr.

Gibt es Scheinselbststandigkeit bei DHL, Hermes, DPD? - WELT

Hauptsache man bekommt die Pakete nach Hause, da ist den Kunden/Bestellern die Bezahlung des Auslieferers egal, schließlich will man selbst die Ware möglichst billig haben und natürlich ohne Versandkosten separat zu zahlen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Meistens sind das noch nichtmal Arbeitnehmer sondern Selbstständige die Aufträge von den Subunternehmer entgegennehmen.
> Das es sich bei den Selbstständigen dann (teilweise) um Scheinselbstständigkeit handelt, interessiert keine Sau und wer aufmuckt bekommt dann einfach keinen Auftrag vom Subunternehmen mehr.
> 
> Gibt es Scheinselbststandigkeit bei DHL, Hermes, DPD? - WELT
> ...



Die Leute können sich trotzdem beschweren, wie gesagt der Job ist es nicht wert (egal wie man es sieht) um da stillschweigend zu sitzen. Ich würde ja verstehen wenn es irgendwelche hochbezahlten Arbeiter wären die eng spezialisiert sind und nix anderes finden, aber die Jungs und Mädels sollten nicht an so miesem Lohn und solchen Arbeitsbedingungen hängen, so viel kannste überall verdienen, selbst als Pizzalieferant - und da schleppst du weit weniger schwere Kartons


----------



## MySound (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Ich darf nicht mehr als 10h täglich arbeiten sonst bekomme ich ne Ermahnung von meinem Chef.



Bei uns ruft Dir der Chef da ein Taxi, denn wenn Du auf dem Heimweg nen Unfall hast haftet er persönlich dafür.
Wir bekommen nach 9 Stunden Arbeitszeit die erste automatisierte Email dass wir doch mal ans heim gehen denken sollten... und nach 9:45 die finale Email mit der Bitte heimzugehen.

@Topic: Hermes und DPD, die schlechtesten Paketdienste in unserer Gegend. Ein Glück dass die nur gefühlte 15% der Pakete bringen, sonst hät ich schon lang nen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## MADman_One (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Meistens sind das noch nichtmal Arbeitnehmer sondern Selbstständige die Aufträge von den Subunternehmer entgegennehmen.
> Das es sich bei den Selbstständigen dann (teilweise) um Scheinselbstständigkeit handelt, interessiert keine Sau und wer aufmuckt bekommt dann einfach keinen Auftrag vom Subunternehmen mehr



Ja, das ist leider auch der Trick bei der Sache, weil viele Arbeitsschutzgesetze meines Wissens bei Selbstständigen nicht gelten. So werden Sicherheitssysteme ausgehebelt die die Menschen eigentlich schützen sollen. Scheinselbstständigkeit und "Subunternehmerketten" (Subunternehmer beauftragt Subunternehmer beauftragt Subunternehmer) sind aus meiner Sicht große Probleme. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeiter die Probleme nicht melden und nicht kämpfen, wird das auch weitergehen.
> Ich meine wenn man eh schon für den Mindestlohn schuftet, dann geht man doch locker vors Arbeitsgericht wenns sein muss, die Kündigung ist da jetzt auch nicht das Thema - schlimmer wird es nicht. Das sind keine Jobs wo man richtig dran hängt und still hält.



Naja, es gibt leider immer noch zu viele Menschen für die das der einzige Job ist den sie kriegen können um dann aufgestockt mit Hartz IV ihre Familie durchzubringen. Vielleicht sogar vermittelt vom Arbeitsamt mit der Androhung der ALG2 Kürzung. Ansonsten stimme ich Dir aber schon zu das sich nichts verbessert wenn man es nicht meldet. Was aber als Subunternehmer und Scheinselbstständiger auch schon wieder nicht so einfach ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Man beißt einfach nicht die Hand die einen füttert, ohne den Versandhandel würden die Manager auch schnell unter der Brücke pennen. Ein bessere lohnstruktur bis ganz nach unten und nicht nur fette Boni für Leute deren Schreibtisch eher Zierde ist. Klar kann ich mir vorstellen das diese jobs keine Begeisterung auslösen wenn man den per Zeitsklave oder Sub- Subunternehmer Sklave ausüben muss zu teilweise menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen.


> Man könnte ja über einen Haus- oder Grundstücks-Paketpostkasten nachdenken... hüst. Für die Mülltonnen ist doch auch Platz.?!


Nette Idee aber weder die Tonne noch ein angestellter Blockwart leistet den Kaiser Wilhem den der Paketjockey einfordert und für bestimmte Sendungen wird ja leider auch noch der Perversonalausweis verlangt den wohl kaum einer an die Tür tackert oder sich per Muttipass bestätigen würde.
Solche Paketbruthöhlen wären natürlich was feines nur wer zahlt dafür und bis zur welchen Größe der Lieferung müssen die ausreichen. Auch wie muss so ein Ding beschaffen sein da bei so manch finsterer Person der Inhalt per 5 Finger Shopping einfach nur Begehrlichkeiten erweckt.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt leider immer noch zu viele Menschen für die das der einzige Job ist den sie kriegen können um dann aufgestockt mit Hartz IV ihre Familie durchzubringen. Vielleicht sogar vermittelt vom Arbeitsamt mit der Androhung der ALG2 Kürzung. Ansonsten stimme ich Dir aber schon zu das sich nichts verbessert wenn man es nicht meldet. Was aber als Subunternehmer und Scheinselbstständiger auch schon wieder nicht so einfach ist



Naja wenn man Pakete fahren darf, darf man auch Pizza ausliefern, als Kurier rumfahren (eben alles was mit dem Führerschein zu tun hat als Voraussetzung), die Leute können sich sonstwas für Arbeit suchen - gibt nur wenige Jobs die härter und/oder anspruchsvoller sind und die Bezahlung nimmt sich da nicht viel, ihre 1200-1500€ bekommen die auch woanders. 
Wenn sich IT-ler bei drohenden Deadlines totschuften, ist das was anderes - die arbeiten sich auch halbtot, verdienen aber weit mehr Geld, sind besser versichert und haben mehr Angst um einen hochbezahlten Job als ein Paketfahrer. 

Den Leuten muss man die Angst nehmen, solche Verstöße oder gar Straftaten zu melden, eventuell auch mit einem Kündigungsschutz und ALG1-Garantie für das nächste Jahr egal was passiert, damit wäre schon viel getan.
Wie man sieht, kann die DHL hier nach Tarif bezahlen und andere Firmen auch, es wird einfach nur gespart und getrickst.

Wenn ein Konzern irgendwo bei den Steuern trickst, kann ich das ja noch verstehen, aber am eigenen Personal sich so zu vergehen kann richtig böse enden, es gibt ja auch keine Aussichten auf Roboter oder sonstige Lösungen für diese Jobs, der Job wird uns noch lange erhalten bleiben und immer härter werden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Können die Versender gerne machen. Dann habe ich endlich ein Argument gegen diese notorischen Verkäufer "uuaaahhh ich versende nicht an Packstation!!!"
Aber auch nur, wenn diese Gebühren dann wirklich beim Zusteller ankommen und nicht beim Manager.


----------



## nonsense (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



MADman_One schrieb:


> 16-18h wären aber ein Verstoß gegen das Arbeitszeitgesetz, oder haben die eine Ausnahmegenehmigung? Auf Dauer riskiert ein Unternehmen ne Menge wenn permanent dagegen verstoßen wird. Und die Tatsache, daß Zusteller immer häufiger ihre Routen abbrechen deutet für mich auch darauf hin, daß es da wohl hin und wieder schon drauf geschaut wird. Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß die Arbeitsbedingungen trotzdem mies und menschenunwürdig sind.



ich kenne diese Arbeitsstunden von einem Bekannten, bei Frühschicht um 05:00 anfangen und Abends um 20:00 erst Feierabend  und das nicht nur sporadisch. 
Ob das hier erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert keinen, sagt man "ich mache das nicht mehr" kann man gleich gehen.


----------



## derTino (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Dann geht man eben, na und?
Gesundheit und Familie geht einfach über alles. Solche Job findet man an jeder Ecke wenn man einen braucht.


----------



## zukolada (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



nonsense schrieb:


> ich kenne diese Arbeitsstunden von einem Bekannten, bei Frühschicht um 05:00 anfangen und Abends um 20:00 erst Feierabend  und das nicht nur sporadisch.
> Ob das hier erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert keinen, sagt man "ich mache das nicht mehr" kann man gleich gehen.



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich befürworte solche Ausbeutungen null.

Aber ich muss leider sagen, es herrscht in Deutschland freie Berufswahl. Und WENN jemand etwas arbeitet, egal ob es gefällt oder nicht, dann hat man den Beruf korrekt auszuführen. Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeiten von Umschulung, neue Ausbildung oder schlicht n anderen Job! JA, es ist so simpel. Ich habe selbst von Ladekabel einpacken, Wände Sandstrahlen, Mediendesign, mehrere Verkäufertätigkeiten bis hin zur Leitung einer Elektronikkette alles Mögliche gemacht. Ich habe mich nie verarschen lassen. WENN jemand es versucht hat, "shit happens, next job"!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Dann kündige doch mal eben, wer es riskiert und keinen neuen Job nahtlos antreten kann bekommt einfach mal eine Sperre wenn das Jobcenter nicht deiner Meinung ist. Wenn dem so wäre dann wundert es einen das überhaupt noch jemand diesen ausübt.
Wenigstens wird der Bote von dem Aufgeld keinen Cent abbekommen


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann kündige doch mal eben, wer es riskiert und keinen neuen Job nahtlos antreten kann bekommt einfach mal eine Sperre wenn das Jobcenter nicht deiner Meinung ist. Wenn dem so wäre dann wundert es einen das überhaupt noch jemand diesen ausübt.
> Wenigstens wird der Bote von dem Aufgeld keinen Cent abbekommen



Es ist so leicht sich da kündigen zu lassen. Frag nach einem Betriebsrat, geh denen auf den Sack, weigere dich Überstunden zu schieben und du bist schneller draussen als du guggen kannst. Und kannst trotzdem dein ALG1 oder ALG2 nutzen und sich dann einen Job suchen. Selbst auf einer Baustelle als Aushilfe & Mädchen für alles bekommt man mehr pro Stunde und ackert nicht viel härter.


----------



## Schinken (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Roli schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Branche und kann alle Aussagen der unternehmen bestätigen.
> Die Zustellung an die Haustür ist die größte Herausforderung der Paketdienste und mit großem Aufwand verbunden.
> Personal ist extrem schwierig zu finden.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem? Die Mitbewerber werden doch auch teurer, weil sie die im Artikel erwähnten Gebühren erheben. Und das Wissen, dass hier die Zusteller gut bezahlt werden würden sich einige sicher lieber die 2€ mehr kosten lassen. Davon abgesehen wird doch trotzdem noch mit den Paketen Gewinn gemacht, soll heissen: Mehr beförderte Pakete bedeuten mehr Gewinn. Die Auftragslage ist ja offensichtlich himmlisch.

Nochmal, die meisten würden sich scheinbar nicht daran stören mehr zu zahlen, aber eben für bessere Löhne und Bedingungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Klar gibt es Möglichkeiten nur muss man denen erst mal beweisen das man es nicht grob fahrlässig verursacht hat. So manchem dort ist Menschlichkeit am Arbeitsplatz eher ein Fremdwort und benehmen sich wie ein Gott was ich selbst schon erleben durfte


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Die Mitbewerber werden doch auch teurer, weil sie die im Artikel erwähnten Gebühren erheben. Und das Wissen, dass hier die Zusteller gut bezahlt werden würden sich einige sicher lieber die 2€ mehr kosten lassen. Davon abgesehen wird doch trotzdem noch mit den Paketen Gewinn gemacht, soll heissen: Mehr beförderte Pakete bedeuten mehr Gewinn. Die Auftragslage ist ja offensichtlich himmlisch.
> 
> Nochmal, die meisten würden sich scheinbar nicht daran stören mehr zu zahlen, aber eben für bessere Löhne und Bedingungen.



Bei Gewerbekunden zählt nur der Preis pro Paket. Da bewegst du KEINEN dazu, auch nur einen Cent mehr zu zahlen, selbst wenns alle Probleme dieser Welt lösen würde.

Das gilt nur für Privatkunden. Und auch nur dann wenn die Versandkosten extra berechnet werden und nicht wie z.B. bei Amazon Prime "all inclusive" sind.


----------



## NForcer (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Tja, dann sollte man sich mal fragen, warum das keiner machen will. Ach ja, blöd, liegt wohl an den Löhnen, na sowas aber auch, wer hätte das gedacht. 

Aber hey, Hauptsache selber viel Profit dabei herausschlagen wollen, aber die Fahrer kaum vernünftig bezahlen. Aber ist ja nicht nur da so.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Erinnert mich an Zalando.

Die die den Umsatz ermöglichen sind beim Mindestlohn. Druck wird da auch immer von oben nach Unten durchgereicht.

Millionen Gewinne, aber erklären einem wie gut es uns doch ginge. Und das mehr Lohn nicht möglich sei.

Subventioniertes Essen, usw..

Interessiert nur keine Sau, die Interessiert die Zahl aufn Lohnzettel.


----------



## Roli (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Tja, ein richtiger Mindestlohn würde auf jeden Fall helfen. Aber man darf den Reichen eh nicht gefährlich werden, dann das würde ja sofort Arbeitsplätze kosten und die Konzerne die keine Steuern zahlen sind doch der Motor um die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit von Deutschland weiterhin voranzutreiben. Höhere Löhne würden da nur Schaden anrichten. Der Wähler hat sich halt  in der Zukunft für amerikanische Verhältnisse entschieden(Neoliberalismus). Und die AFD wird dies auch noch weiterhin vorantreiben. Da hilft nur noch auszuwandern oder sich über die Dummheit der Wähler jeden Tags jeden Tag aufs Neue aufzuregen(wers mag!). Solange eben Flüchtlinge nur schuld sind und man nicht sieht das sie genauso Opfer der ökonomischen kapitalistischen Zustände sind, wird sich auch nichts dauerhaft ändern. Gerade Menschen die aus ärmeren Ländern kommen sind ein ganz anderes Lohnniveau gewöhnt. Wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann. Das belebt schließlich das Geschäft. Und die Grabenkämpfe kann man sehr gut am Erfolg der AFD schon sehen. Obwohl sie sich vom Wahlprogramm her genauso ähneln wie die CDU+FDP, inklusive der  NPD. Die Soziale Kälte ist weiterhin auf den Vormarsch und sie wird auch ihren Erfolg finden bei der braven deutschen Wählerschaft. Da bin ich mir (leider!) sicher.



Als ob ich es selber geschrieben hätte.


----------



## Roli (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Die Mitbewerber werden doch auch teurer, weil sie die im Artikel erwähnten Gebühren erheben. Und das Wissen, dass hier die Zusteller gut bezahlt werden würden sich einige sicher lieber die 2€ mehr kosten lassen. Davon abgesehen wird doch trotzdem noch mit den Paketen Gewinn gemacht, soll heissen: Mehr beförderte Pakete bedeuten mehr Gewinn. Die Auftragslage ist ja offensichtlich himmlisch.
> 
> Nochmal, die meisten würden sich scheinbar nicht daran stören mehr zu zahlen, aber eben für bessere Löhne und Bedingungen.



Nein, die Konkurrenz ist zu hart. Wie ich doch geschrieben habe, die Kunden welchseln für die geringstmöglichen Geldbeträge den Dienstleister. Wenn jetzt also ein Unternehmen auf Saubermann machen will und das natürlich über den Paketpreis finanziert, wird ein Großteil der Kunden wechseln. Erlebe ich täglich.
Und natürlich fällt noch etwas Gewinn ab. Der wird aber unter dem oberen Management und ggf den Aktionären aufgeteilt.
Der Sub-Sub-Arbeitnehmer bekommt davon nichts ab. Die Knechte an den Förderbändern welche direkt für die KEP-Dienste arbeiten genau so wenig.

Wenn du was für bessere Löhne tun willst hör auf Parteien zu wählen mit neoliberaler Agenda, einen sozial verantwortlichen Paketdienstleister hast du leider nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Bevor man überhaupt über höhere Gebühren nachdenkt sollte man dauerhaft flächendeckend prompten Versand bieten ohne das etwas erst Moos ansetzen muss in irgendwelchen Paketzentren oder der Zusteller schneller wie ein Windhund nach dem klingeln verschwindet. Auch was nur als extra Zulage für besondere Zeiten einem aufgenötigt werden soll wird einm schnell als weitere Dauerzulage präsentiert mit möglicherweise gleich mit erhöhten Zustellkosten.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bevor man überhaupt über höhere Gebühren nachdenkt sollte man dauerhaft flächendeckend prompten Versand bieten ohne das etwas erst Moos ansetzen muss in irgendwelchen Paketzentren oder der Zusteller schneller wie ein Windhund nach dem klingeln verschwindet. Auch was nur als extra Zulage für besondere Zeiten einem aufgenötigt werden soll wird einm schnell als weitere Dauerzulage präsentiert mit möglicherweise gleich mit erhöhten Zustellkosten.



Ohne zufriedene, gesunde und arbeitswillige Zusteller wird es keinen vernünftigen Service geben, sei froh das die überhaupt noch i-wie arbeiten. 
Egal was es kostet, ich will das der Paketbote wenn der bei mir ankommt, nicht aus dem letzten Loch pfeift, nicht in 3er Reihe parkt (weil der keine Zeit hat, sich vernünftig hinzustellen!) und der sollte auch genug Zeit haben mal Hallo zu sagen ohne wie ein Schlittenhund nach einem Marathonlauf zu hecheln. 
Deswegen stecke ich denen bissl was zu, ich weiß das auch ein hoher Paketpreis bei denen keinen Cent mehr auf dem Lohnzettel bringt. Ausgenommen UPS-Fahrer, die auch extra Kuriersendungen übernehmen - DA stimmt der Service und auch der Preis, für 150€ kann man ein Paket in 2 Tagen nach Israel schaffen, hab ich schon paar mal gemacht - erste Wahl wenns brennt. Aber das will ja keiner zahlen, wenn da nicht gerade Scheidungspapiere zum Anwalt versendet werden müssen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das ist mir klar nur was haben eigene " Probleme " im Bereich einer Servicedienstleistung zu suchen und mies bezahlte Bereiche gibt es mehr als genug. Ich selber lasse ja auch mal öfters nen Nickel rüberwachsen oder im Sommer mal ne Pulle zur Erfrischung aber einfach nur als Kirsche auf der Sahne für gute Leistung und nicht als Gnadentaler für miese Bedingungen.
Vielleicht sollte die Menschheit auch mal wieder da glück im lokalen Einzelhandel versuchen, Spaßbestellungen vermeiden oder wenn man eh nicht im heimischen Tipi verweilt die Sendung gleich an eine passendere Stelle senden lassen. So etwas würde das Personal auch entlasten, nur werden die Dienstleister da ja lieber die Zusteller ausdünnen oder sich nur Pool der Zeitsklaven vergreifen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> wenn man eh nicht im heimischen Tipi verweilt die Sendung gleich an eine passendere Stelle senden lassen



Das verlangt dann aber auch entsprechende "Flexibilität" beim Versender.
Wie oft schon habe ich mich geärgert, dass in Auktionen explizit dran steht "Kein Versand an Packstation", obwohl es sogar als DHL Versand markiert wurde.
Oder es steht nur DHL dran, und nach dem Kauf bekomme ich eine Nachricht "ich versende nicht an Packstation".
Oder der Verkäufer versendet direkt an meine Wohnadresse, obwohl ich Packstation angegeben hatte.
Oder es steht gar nicht dran, welcher Dienstleister zum Versand genutzt wird. Da habe ich dann gar keine Möglichkeit mehr einen Shop auszuwählen.

Oder erst am Freitag passiert. DHL-Versand, keine Packstation, aber Abholstation (sprich Postfiliale). Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass das Paket um 12:04 eingeliefert wurde, die Filiale am Samstag aber nur bis 12:00 geöffnet hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das Leben schreibt sich jeden Tag neu da kann man wohl kaum alle Unwägbarkeiten abdecken. Da bliebe dann eben nur der Zettel an der Tür wo man einen Nachbarn einspannt oder die Lieferung Kumpel / Verwandte usw.
Mit der passenden Stelle war auch in erster Linie neben dem Arbeitsplatz ( wo es halt geht ) eine Filiale in der Nähe. Ansonsten muss man zu der alten Tugend zurückgreifen die kaum noch einer kennt, die Geduld.


----------



## nonsense (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



derTino schrieb:


> Dann geht man eben, na und?
> Gesundheit und Familie geht einfach über alles. Solche Job findet man an jeder Ecke wenn man einen braucht.





zukolada schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich befürworte solche Ausbeutungen null.
> 
> Aber ich muss leider sagen, es herrscht in Deutschland freie Berufswahl. Und WENN jemand etwas arbeitet, egal ob es gefällt oder nicht, dann hat man den Beruf korrekt auszuführen. Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeiten von Umschulung, neue Ausbildung oder schlicht n anderen Job! JA, es ist so simpel. Ich habe selbst von Ladekabel einpacken, Wände Sandstrahlen, Mediendesign, mehrere Verkäufertätigkeiten bis hin zur Leitung einer Elektronikkette alles Mögliche gemacht. Ich habe mich nie verarschen lassen. WENN jemand es versucht hat, "shit happens, next job"!


 
Nicht falsch verstehen aber ich kenne solche Theoretiker wie euch beide zu genüge, in der Theorie ist das alles ganz einfach.

Wie Bakterius schon schrieb, der Punkt zum einem, zum anderen wenn jemand schon jenseits der 40 ist und vll. noch ein paar beschwerden hat,  dann ist's schlicht und einfach nicht mehr "so einfach" mit neuem Job finden.
In der Theorie ist alles so einfach, in der Theorie wäre ich schon Millionär


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das wäre der nächste Punkt, esgibt Jobs die sollte man ab einem gewissen Alter dann eher der Jugend überlassen weil noch nicht so knackig sind und solche " Schinderei " besser wegstecken. Wobei Gewohnheit an schwerere Tätigkeiten man mit Tricks und Kniffe auch meistern könnte und je nach Robustheit mancher Rentner noch harte Arbeit locker verkraftet ( wenn man mal ältere Landwirte sieht .. ). Egal was der mögliche Arbeitnehmer ab ca 40 - 45 Jahren noch leistet wird doch lieber dem günstigen Frischling der Job geboten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> oder wenn man eh nicht im heimischen Tipi verweilt die Sendung gleich an eine passendere Stelle senden lassen.



Hab ich diese Woche erst wieder versucht. Bestellung an Packstation, Benachrichtigung "sie können ihre Sendung morgen ab 11:00 in der Filiale abholen". Von wegen. Wenn ich um 11:00 Sendungen abholen könnte, dann würde nicht an eine Packstation bestellen... . Um 19:30 kann hier aber keiner was aholen und um 9:00 auch nur Sendungen, die man mit auf Arbeit schleppen möchte. Und auch das in der Weihnachtszeit nur, wenn man das Frühstück streicht um sich eine halbe Stunde in die Schlange zu stellen.
*sichauskotzweilesgeradewiediefaustaufsaugepasst*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



> ...Und auch das in der Weihnachtszeit nur, wenn man das Frühstück streicht um sich eine halbe Stunde in die Schlange zu stellen.
> *sichauskotzweilesgeradewiediefaustaufsaugepasst*


Die 1. Mahlzeit des Tages wird völlig überbewertet . Ist man vielleicht durch dem ganzen "Prime " und " Overnight " verwöhnt was den Versand angeht ( ist keine Kritik sondern nur eine allgemeine Frage ) und bei nix mehr etwas entspannt warten kann? Klar hätte ich gerne die Ware am liebsten auch sofort und auch bei mir klappt es nicht immer mit dem Timing. Bei mir sind es die berühmten Sendungen die über Bremen laufen, dort werden die Pakete wohl gerne intern verlost oder für einen Pyramidenbau mißbraucht weil von 10 Sendungen mit Glück 2 sauber promt durchlaufen ohne wenigstens 2 - 3 Tage Urlaub einlegen.

Zu allem gesellt sich dann ja noch der olympische Dreikampf in Form von Stau / Verkehrsaufkommen, Panne / Unfall sowie dem daraus geschuldeten " mir geht die Arbeitszeit aus " oder selbst ein 2. Wagen auf der Tour reicht nicht aus wegen dem Andrang. Was einem selbst passieren könnte sollte man anderen auch zugestehen.
Vielleicht erlebt man ja noch eine Revolution bei der Zustellung ohne das man Unsummen dafür zahlt


----------



## Schinken (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Roli schrieb:


> Nein, die Konkurrenz ist zu hart. Wie ich doch geschrieben habe, die Kunden welchseln für die geringstmöglichen Geldbeträge den Dienstleister. Wenn jetzt also ein Unternehmen auf Saubermann machen will und das natürlich über den Paketpreis finanziert, wird ein Großteil der Kunden wechseln. Erlebe ich täglich.
> Und natürlich fällt noch etwas Gewinn ab. Der wird aber unter dem oberen Management und ggf den Aktionären aufgeteilt.
> Der Sub-Sub-Arbeitnehmer bekommt davon nichts ab. Die Knechte an den Förderbändern welche direkt für die KEP-Dienste arbeiten genau so wenig.
> 
> Wenn du was für bessere Löhne tun willst hör auf Parteien zu wählen mit neoliberaler Agenda, einen sozial verantwortlichen Paketdienstleister hast du leider nicht zur Auswahl.



Alter, ich glaube ich rede gegen eine Wand. xD 
Nicht böse gemeint.

Der Artikel der das Ganze hier ausgelöst hat besagt, dass sowieso die Preise steigen, verstehst du? Es gäbe also keine Mitbewerber die nicht auch die Preise erhöhen würden. Man könnte sich dann schlicht zwischen denen entscheiden, die mit der Begründung keine MA zu finden die Preise erhöhen und denen die mit der Begründung Lohnerhöhungen die Preise erhöhen.

Übrigens wähl ich seit Jahren eine Partei die den Mindestlohn in zweistelliger Höhe fordert. Geholfen hat's noch nicht, also verbiete mir bitte nicht ein sozial orientiertes (oder besser Nachfrageorientiert, denn steigen die Löhne, steigt das verfügbare EInkommen und der Konsum, damit auch Gewinne) Management zu beschreiben und zu fordern.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich wäre auch für eine Lohnerhöhung. Aber bitte darüber klar sein, dass wir die alle im Geldbeutel spüren. Nicht heftig, aber ein klein wenig. Kosten werden immer umgelegt, ohne Ausnahme. 

Den Chefs ihre (sicher zu hohen) Gehälter vorzuhalten, bringt wenig, da das immer noch kein echter Kostentreiber ist. Die Dividenden der Aktionäre schon eher... Aber ohne die geht's nun mal auch nicht. 

Ich meine, Dienstleistung muss in D gerecht bezahlt werden. Und das bedeutet eben auch, dass Dienstleistungen mehr kosten müssen. Das fängt z.B. schon beim Friseur an...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Das Parteibuch sollte man weglassen, da die Minderheiten um Wähler zu generieren einem alles versprechen aber später wenn die etabliert sind auch nur gepflegt mit den Wölfen heulen um ihr Tortenstück vergrößern zu können.
Die Welt könnte so schön sein, mehr Lohn woraus mehr Kaufkraft entsteht die weitere Umsätze generiert die dann vielleicht höhere Kosten rechtfertigen könnte. Auch nervt diese Scheinheiligkeit das man an den umsatzstärksten Zeiten mehr Geld will und / oder eine Grundleistung als neues Extra erneut zu verkaufen.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ah, apropos Parteibuch:
Brüssel statt Kiel: Schleswig-Holsteins Ex-Regierungschef Torsten Albig wird Lobbyist. Der 54-Jährige SPD-Politiker arbeitet ab dem kommenden Jahr als Unternehmens-Repräsentant der DHL-Gruppe.

Edit: Und wie ich gerade sehe, fällt noch jemand (jedoch fernab der Paketzusteller, aber da es gerade auch vermeldet wird...) aus der SPD weich.
Hannelore Kraft  soll Aufsichtsratin bei Steinkohlekonzern RAG werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die 1. Mahlzeit des Tages wird völlig überbewertet . Ist man vielleicht durch dem ganzen "Prime " und " Overnight " verwöhnt was den Versand angeht ( ist keine Kritik sondern nur eine allgemeine Frage ) und bei nix mehr etwas entspannt warten kann? Klar hätte ich gerne die Ware am liebsten auch sofort und auch bei mir klappt es nicht immer mit dem Timing. Bei mir sind es die berühmten Sendungen die über Bremen laufen, dort werden die Pakete wohl gerne intern verlost oder für einen Pyramidenbau mißbraucht weil von 10 Sendungen mit Glück 2 sauber promt durchlaufen ohne wenigstens 2 - 3 Tage Urlaub einlegen.
> 
> Zu allem gesellt sich dann ja noch der olympische Dreikampf in Form von Stau / Verkehrsaufkommen, Panne / Unfall sowie dem daraus geschuldeten " mir geht die Arbeitszeit aus " oder selbst ein 2. Wagen auf der Tour reicht nicht aus wegen dem Andrang. Was einem selbst passieren könnte sollte man anderen auch zugestehen.
> Vielleicht erlebt man ja noch eine Revolution bei der Zustellung ohne das man Unsummen dafür zahlt



Es geht mir nicht um die Wartezeit. Ich brauch kein Overnight und erst recht kein Prime, aber ich brauche eine Möglichkeit um überhaupt etwas zu bestellen, ohne dass ich einen halben Tag Urlaub dafür nehmen muss. Im Moment habe ich ein Paket auf der Post liegen, das ich diesen Samstag wegen persönlicher Verpflichtungen (sollen in der Adventszeit ja vorkommen) vermutlich nicht werden abholen können, das ich nächsten Samstag nicht werde abholen können, weil es so lange nicht aufbewahrt wird, das ich nicht abholen lassen kann weils halt ein Geschenk werden soll, von dem der Beschenkte nichts weiß und das ich im Rahmen meiner normalen Arbeitszeiten abends auch nicht abholen kann. Und eine Anfrage, ob man das Paket ggf. länger aufbewahren oder einfach sobald wieder Platz darin ist in die Packstation der Postfiliale packen könnte (die so ganz nebenbei aus drei Doppelsegmenten mit geschätzt über 200 Fächern in ausreichender Größe besteht) wurde mir soeben verneint. Wie bitte schön stellt DHL sich das denn vor, wenn nur 10,5 Stunden am Tag geöffnet ist und ein durchschnittlicher Arbeiter inkl. Pausen 9 h am Tag auf Arbeit ist und >30 Minuten Hin- und Rückweg hat? Da kann man Pakete halt nur an wenigen Orten abholen oder an solchen, die längere/unbegrenzte Öffnungszeiten haben alias Packstation. Und wenn eine Sendung an letztere adressiert wurde, dann ist es einfach eine Schweinerei, sie stattdessen in irgend einer Filiale zu verstecken. Andere Packstation - kein Thema. Es gäbe genug in Reichweite. Aber ne, Filiale. Das letzte mal musste ich da wirklich 45 Minuten Schlange stehen.


----------



## derTino (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann kündige doch mal eben, wer es riskiert und keinen neuen Job nahtlos antreten kann bekommt einfach mal eine Sperre wenn das Jobcenter nicht deiner Meinung ist. Wenn dem so wäre dann wundert es einen das überhaupt noch jemand diesen ausübt.
> Wenigstens wird der Bote von dem Aufgeld keinen Cent abbekommen



Klar kann man da einfach kündigen. Und wenn man eben mal kurz über Leiharbeit geht. Hauptsache raus aus der anderen Firma.  Ansonsten kann auch der Hausarzt was schreiben und fertig. Erkennt das Amt problemlos an.
Aber so lange es so dumme Leute gibt, so lang wird es solche Firmen geben und sich nichts ändern. :-/


----------



## Poulton (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Wer also über Zusatzgebühren fabuliert sollte zunächst Systeme  entwickeln, genau jene kostenintensiven Auslieferungen zu umgehen, wenn  die entsprechende Infrastruktur gegeben ist (Post-Filiale hat bis 18.30  Uhr geöffnet) und ein Kunde schon aktiv nach Abkürzungen fragt. Bis  dahin bleiben mir sofern im Bestellprozess möglich nur meine Packstation  und Paketshops des Einzelhandels.


Ich kann jetzt nur von DHL  sprechen, aber da gibt es das. Vorraussetzung ist aber ein Account bei  denen, dann hat man auch die Möglichkeit bei Paketen die im Zulauf zu einem sind, den Zustelltermin zu ändern,  Paket an Filiale liefern zu lassen, etc. Hatte ich bisher schon mehrmals in Anspruch genommen, dass ein Paket erst ein paar Tage später zugestellt wird.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Korrekt, diese Optionen sind mir bekannt, nur war genau jene sowohl in der App wie auch Homepage in meinem Account deaktiviert bzw nicht anwählbar. Und am Dienstag wollte ich es dann doch nicht auf den Samstag legen


----------



## derTino (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



nonsense schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen aber ich kenne solche Theoretiker wie euch beide zu genüge, in der Theorie ist das alles ganz einfach.
> 
> Wie Bakterius schon schrieb, der Punkt zum einem, zum anderen wenn jemand schon jenseits der 40 ist und vll. noch ein paar beschwerden hat,  dann ist's schlicht und einfach nicht mehr "so einfach" mit neuem Job finden.
> In der Theorie ist alles so einfach, in der Theorie wäre ich schon Millionär



Dabei magst du sehr Recht haben. Was mir aber auffällt, da ich selber mit Personal zu tun habe und auch immer mal mit den gängigen Börsen/Ämtern/Vermittlern Kontakt habe: es wird fast überall gesucht. Klar sind das keine Traumjobs. Aber die helfen erstmal von sowas wie dem konkret geschildertem weg zu kommen. Von 7-20 Pakete verteilen/sortieren/ausfahren ohne Überstunden (Pause wird sicherlich auch nur so nebenbei im Auto gemacht). Was soll der Mist?! Rechne mal den effektiven Stundenlohn aus!
Da kannst auch irgendwo für Mindestlohn arbeiten gehen und hast am 4-5 Stunden mehr Freizeit, in einer Woche 20-25 Stunden. Bei 45 Arbeitswochen im Jahr sind wir da bei Minimum 900 unbezahlten Stunden. Freizeit ist Lebenszeit. Und Lebensqualität lässt sich nicht in Geld messen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ob man wirklich mehr Freizeit hat bei dem Zeitsklaven, man kann auch Pech haben und darf ein paar Stunden mit dem Arbeitsweg zubringen.

So den Job einfach kündigen und per Leibeigener zu überbrücken kann effektiv auch weniger Geld in der Tasche bringen und wenn man nicht gerade ein gefragter Facharbeiter ist sind die verbleibenden Jobs auch keine Offenbarung in der Regel. Bei meiner Arztpraxis waren 2 der 3 Ärzte übertrieben geizig, das reichte von Krankschreibungen von 1 1/2 Tagen bei akuter Schleimbeutelentzündung oder man wurde als Simulant dargestellt wegen Schwindelanfälle. Wenn man einen guten Arzt hat ist es natürlich leicht eine Kündigung zu erzwingen was ich selbst schon mal nutzen konnte.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Paketdiensten ist das teilweise tiefverschachtelte verstricken mit scheinbaren Subunternehmen wo ja besonders oft Osteuropäer für den reinsten Hungerlohn über die Woche im Sprinter campieren. Es gibt halt Berufszweige die man ev. erst mit einem Kontrollwahn und drakonischen Strafen zu besseren Bedingungen zwingt nur würde da der Paketpreis schon deutlich früher einen saftigen Aufpreis mit sich bringen


----------



## cryon1c (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ob man wirklich mehr Freizeit hat bei dem Zeitsklaven, man kann auch Pech haben und darf ein paar Stunden mit dem Arbeitsweg zubringen.
> 
> So den Job einfach kündigen und per Leibeigener zu überbrücken kann effektiv auch weniger Geld in der Tasche bringen und wenn man nicht gerade ein gefragter Facharbeiter ist sind die verbleibenden Jobs auch keine Offenbarung in der Regel. Bei meiner Arztpraxis waren 2 der 3 Ärzte übertrieben geizig, das reichte von Krankschreibungen von 1 1/2 Tagen bei akuter Schleimbeutelentzündung oder man wurde als Simulant dargestellt wegen Schwindelanfälle. Wenn man einen guten Arzt hat ist es natürlich leicht eine Kündigung zu erzwingen was ich selbst schon mal nutzen konnte.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem bei den Paketdiensten ist das teilweise tiefverschachtelte verstricken mit scheinbaren Subunternehmen wo ja besonders oft Osteuropäer für den reinsten Hungerlohn über die Woche im Sprinter campieren. Es gibt halt Berufszweige die man ev. erst mit einem Kontrollwahn und drakonischen Strafen zu besseren Bedingungen zwingt nur würde da der Paketpreis schon deutlich früher einen saftigen Aufpreis mit sich bringen



Es gibt einfach Bereiche, wo die Leute sich für knochenharte Jobs nicht zu schade sind und dabei unter den Mindestlohn fallen.
Pflege, Paketzusteller und so weiter.
Bei der Pflege brennt es schon, aber die erhöhen die Löhne NICHT, bis es da wirklich kracht. Und da muss man etwas mehr können, Pakete zustellen ist einfacher. 

Es gibt so viele Jobs die man für das gleiche Geld machen kann, auch ohne Ausbildung in dem Bereich, wo man aber weniger Zeit investiert und nicht so kaputt ist nach jeder Schicht. 
Kenne genug Leute die sich als Zeitarbeiter genau so viel in die Tasche stecken, aber definitiv nicht halbtot nach Feierabend sind. 
Karriere machste da auch nicht wirklich, das würde ich ja noch verstehen wenn man unten anfängt um sich hochzuarbeiten, aber wohin, da ist nix... 

Denen müssen einfach die Leute weglaufen, fertig, aus. Wenn sie keine Deppen mehr finden die a) für den Mindestlohn und b) mit Überstunden arbeiten, werden die anfangen ordentlich zu bezahlen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Vielleicht muss man sich auch fragen, wie lange es den klassischen Versanddienstleister überhaupt noch gibt. Amazon baut sich inzwischen eine eigene Logistik auf.

Und auf lange Sicht werden die Menschen zwar weiter beliefert werden, aber nicht mehr wie bisher, sondern mit Drohnen, selbstfahrenden Autos oder einer anderen Technologie.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Was nützt die Geschichte wenn zb. DHL an eine Subunternehmer es abtritt der wiederum selbst über ein paar Stufen von Subunternehmen verfügt wo dann am Ende zb. ein Bulgare oder welche Nation auch immer der fahrer für 500 Dublonen 6 von 7 Tagen zwischen den Paketen lebt bei Tütensuppen? Für ihn mag es noch ein gut dotierter job sein und es würde noch genug geben die zu den Bedingungen arbeiten


----------



## cryon1c (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was nützt die Geschichte wenn zb. DHL an eine Subunternehmer es abtritt der wiederum selbst über ein paar Stufen von Subunternehmen verfügt wo dann am Ende zb. ein Bulgare oder welche Nation auch immer der fahrer für 500 Dublonen 6 von 7 Tagen zwischen den Paketen lebt bei Tütensuppen? Für ihn mag es noch ein gut dotierter job sein und es würde noch genug geben die zu den Bedingungen arbeiten



Warum sollte der besagte Bulgare z.B. diesen Job machen, wenn der das gleiche bei einer Reinigungsfirma, auf dem Bau oder sonstwo verdienen kann, dabei weniger Stunden hat und weniger Streß?
Die Leute sind doch auch net blöd, nur weil sie aus einem Land kommen wo das normale Einkommen gerade mal 25% von unserem ist, sind das trotzdem keine Sklaven und so was wie Mindestlohn verstehen sie auch, gibts überall.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig und ev. im Heimatland von einem sogenannten Arbeitsvermittler mit dubiosen Verträgen geködert? Sein Subunternehmer behält die Papiere ein und oder zahlt nur einen Teil des Lohnes wegen irgendwelcher Provisionen, Scheinselbstständigkeit oder was weiss ich. Wurde im TV doch auch oft genug gezeigt was man auch auf die die anderen Arbeitsbereiche wie Altenpflege, Bau und Co. anwenden kann.
Das soll an OT reichen da es vom Thema abdriftet und es soll ja sogar Leute geben die Spaß am rumgurken haben und so etwas als easy Job sehen und nicht jeder für jeden Job berufen ist.
Irgendwie ist die Geschichte aber wieder putzig da sich doch jeder Geschäftszweig über steigende Zuwachsraten freut und so etwas hätte selbst vor Jahren ein Baumschulabgänger schon prophezeihen können. Wird so vielleicht auch die Erneuerung der Fahrzeugflotte mitfinanziert wegen der Umweltzonen und viele Paketshops werden doch oft auf irgendwelche Geschäfte abgewälzt. In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es ein Vorspiel für höhere Versandkosten


----------



## mayo (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Natürlich wissen die Manager von den steigen Paketzahlen. Diese sind aber sehr gierig und müssen die Aktionäre bedienen. Da heißt es maximal Gewinn mit minimalem Aufwand. 
Genau das ist auch dieser Vorschlag. Einfach nichts ändern und nur die Gebühren erhöhen. 
Erschreckend ist nur, das sowas ohne weiteres in DE möglich sein könnte...


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Immer dieses Argument mit dem "gierig". Ernsthaft, als ob irgendjemand auf mögliche Einnahmen verzichten würde, weil er ein so guter Mensch ist.

Und bevor ihr auf andere zeigt, reflektiert erst mal Euer eigenes Handeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich bin im Reinen mit mir und könnte mich dafür jedes mal wenn ich mich sehe auf den Arsch küssen.
DHL, Hermes und GLS haben doch schon im hiesigen Jahr sich einen Schluck aus der Pulle genehmigt in einigen Bereichen und nun sollen Festtage Mehreinnahmen generieren weil die Planung der Kosten  für den A.. war und der bisherige Bestandteil eines Versandes nun Luxus werden soll. Wenn man bei Google mal so quer durch die Seiten schaut was teilweise die EU und USA aufsatteln könnte schnell mal nen Taler fällig werden, kann man dann in Zukunft die Zustellung in den Hochzeiten ( nicht das Beringungsritual ) dann abwählen?
Das Gebühren steigen ist ja normal aber nicht Zuschläge für Feiertage die ja so unvermittelt und plötzlich auftauchen und flächendeckende Einschränkung des Services. Muss man bald auch die normale Post selber holen oder dem Pedalisten mit dem gelben Rad nen Groschen in die Mütze werfen?


----------



## Palmdale (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Kleines Update meinerseits: anscheinen hat mans bei DHL nun gerafft, weshalb ich nun mein unregistriertes, per Email angekündigtes Paket an meine Wunschfiliale umleiten konnte . Sehr schön


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Naja, wenn Hermes und Konsorten ordentliche Löhne zahlen würden,

bräuchte man auch keine Zusatzgebühren erheben.

Staatdessen wird die Zustellung an Sub-Unternehmer weitergereicht, 

welche gerade mal 50 Cent pro Zustellung verdienen.


----------



## Gripschi (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ganz Toll das es Oft auch noch Strafen gibt wenn die Quote nicht passt.

Vor Jahren hat einer sich für ne Reportage als Sub Unternehmer anstellen lassen.

Da gab es von vielen andren zu hören das es Offene Rechnung gibt, wen dann versucht wird sein Geld zu bekommen, kommen gegen Rechnungen.

Das ist am Ende ein Kreislauf der Abhängigkeit.

Grad die Autos laufen oft an der Grenze des Möglichen.
____

Was ich mich aber auch Frage: Wo sollen die Pakete gelagert werden? Weil die Läden hier in Apolda haben definitiv keinen Platz für Hunderte Pakete.

Für einen Freund ist es durch seine Arbeitszeit nahezu unmöglich in der Woche Pakete zu holen.

Wochende bedingt, aber auch nicht immer.

Demzufolge wird ein denke ich großer Teil mindestens Mo-Fr liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Wenn ein Wagen zur Abholung nicht reicht kommt ein zweites Töff Töff und wenn der auserwählte Shop für die Lieferung zu knapp ist landet das Paket im nächsten Laden der eher Kapazitäten hat.
Wenn man so schlecht in der Zeit aufgestellt ist würde eben ein Nachbar helfen, Zusendung auf die Arbeit, Paketstation usw. oder man versucht die Sendung so gut zu timen wie möglich ( hilft nur nicht wenn die in einem Versandzentrum versauert ).


----------



## Gripschi (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Ich kenn die Läden hier. Die haben alle bis auf 2 keine Große Kapazität.

Und mit Timen geht oft ehr schlecht als Recht.

Zum Nachbarn zustellen dort wo er wohnt ehr schlecht.
__

Nur wenn diese Gebühr kämme, ziehen vermutlich alle nach.

Dann bleibt die Frage wer bezahlt den Aufpreis? Das werden vermutlich nicht alle sein.

Kommt dann noch diese Schippe mehr in die Läden wird es eng.
____

Packstation ist auch wieder so ne Sache. Da darf auch nicht alles eingeliefert werden.
Und die hat nur DHL.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*

Jepp die Zustellung hat noch so manche Lücken und ich finde es auch blöd das so manches nur persönlich angenommen werden muss oder unter notarieller Beglaubigung in 5 facher Ausfertigung und Anwesenheit aller Angehörigen bis mindestens in die 10 Dynastie .
Ich finde es auch unmöglich das wegen ein paar Tage des erhöhtem Warenverkehres jetzt auf einmal Sonderleistungen gefordert werden die vielleicht letztlich den Kaufpreis erhöhen wenn Bestellungen ohne Versandkosten angeboten werden oder rein eine Sonderleistung zwischen Versender und Kunde sind.
Am Ende wird es auf neue Ladenlokale rauslaufen und die Öffnungszeiten und Zustellung müssen an die moderne Welt angeglichen werden und der Muff des Beamtentums raus. In so vielen Bereichen sind die Öffnungszeiten der Arbeit angepaßt aber warum nicht die Schalter des gelben Riesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Packstation ist auch wieder so ne Sache. Da darf auch nicht alles eingeliefert werden.
> Und die hat nur DHL.



Und die nutzen sie nicht...


----------



## MADman_One (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Handel: Paketdienste planen Zusatzgebühren für persönliche Zustellung und Weihnachtssendungen*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Packstation ist auch wieder so ne Sache. Da darf auch nicht alles eingeliefert werden.



Stimmt. Hab ne USV bestellt. Ist mit 14 kg gar nicht mal so schwer, kein Versender wollte sie aber an die Packstation schicken (möglicherweise auch wegen dem Akku). Nur Heim-Adresse ging in diesem Fall weil ich gerade Urlaub habe und daher auch die Geschäftsadresse nicht nutzen kann.

Ansonsten hatte ich aber kaum Probleme mit Packstationen, 95% aller meiner Sendungen dort hin landeten auch in der Packstation und nicht wegen Übefüllung in einer Filiale.


----------

